# A Betta Roleplay -- The Sequel



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Betta Roleplay sequel! This roleplay is based on the previous one, several months after the war. Darkmist has been defeated, and Shadow Moon Clan has fallen. All is well in Waterflash Kingdom. Everyone is happy, and Queen Stardust reigns. It is an era of peace, or so everyone thinks…. A new evil is rising, one far bigger and more powerful than the last. The fish that remain after the war, as well as some new recruits, must set out on a quest to stop it. But where to start? 


~~~


I request that you do not join the roleplay after the first 25 or so pages, unless you are willing to read all of the way back. It can be difficult to incorporate someone into the story so far along, especially if they don’t know all of what’s happened so far. 

You are encouraged to add twists to the story, but please don’t kill other member’s characters or make other members kill each other’s or your characters without first coming to an agreement with that member(s). 

You may create as many characters as you want.

If you haven’t participated in the previous roleplay, then you generally start out as a betta that has been released into the rice paddy (our kingdom) by their breeder or owner because the fish market is no longer profitable. You may incorporate yourself into the roleplay some other way if you wish; but this way is suggested. 

If you _have_ participated in the previous roleplay, then you can simply repost your character's forms, having added any details about things they've gained throughout the story.



If you wish to join, please fill out this form:

Name:
Age (human years):
Breed (Species):
Gender:
Tail Type:
Color:
Personality:
Back Story or any other Notable things:


Have fun!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Here are mine:

Name: Manny
Age (human years): 1
Breed: Splendens
Gender: Male
Tail type: Halfmoon
Color: Light blue with white edges on fins
Personality: Slightly shy, but still quite headstong. Very kind and polite.
Noteworthy: Has crooked back and was born without a dorsal fin. Is in love with a fish named Flamesong (played by rubinthebetta). Participated in the battle.


Name: Draco
Age (human years): 2
Breed: Spendens
Gender: Male
Tail type: Halfmoon.
Color: Metallic silver and green.
Personality: Brave, pretty smart, nice, and deeply hurt inside. 
Noteworthy: Was deeply in love with a fish named Iris (played by LebronTheBetta), but was devastated when she died in the battle. He died himself out of grief, but reluctantly returned when he was told that his destiny wasn’t fulfilled. His best friend, Olive (played by me), also died alongside Oliver (also played by me) in a sacrifice to save Silverbeam’s life. Draco now trains new recruits in combat, and waits for the day to come when he can rejoin his precious Iris. Draco participated in the battle


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Name: Ripple
Age (human years):1 1/2
Breed: Splendens
Gender: Female
Tail type: Halfmoon Plakat
Color: Turqoise and white butterfly
Personality: Sweet, romantic, fun, shy, and brave.
Noteworthy: Was left alone to die when the war started. No one came to find her. Is heartbroken, especially because Basta forgot her.
~~~~~
No offense guys but it really sucked how you all forgot about me
__________________


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Name: Breme
Age (fish years): 5 months
Breed: Splendens
Gender: Male
Tail type: VT
Color: Marble, with a red patch on head. (Like a Koi)
Personality: Sarcastic, loyal, clever, snaps easily, born-leader.
Noteworthy: In love with Sunlight. (Happyhobbit) Battled in the shadowmoon war. He was also the leader of the group during the war when Silverbeam vanished in thin air. His sister Iris (played by me) died in the battle. Breme trains new fighting recruits with his best friend, Draco in hopes of avenging Iris' death.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Name: Flamesong
Age: 1 year
Breed: Splendens
Gender: Female
Tail type: crowntail
Color: scarlet with orange fins
Personality: short tempered and resourceful, has healing knowledge
Noteworthy: fought in the battle with the ShadowMoon Clan; is in love with Manny; has mind reading powers from Neptune, a guppy who died in the battle.

Yay! I can't express my joy about this sequel enough!!!! And lilly, Ripple had been left in the cave with NightFire to rest since Ripple was half-dead.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

When do we start?


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

I'm just going to copy and paste mine. Hopefully this will turn out right... :/
Name: Stardust
Age (human years): 5.5
Breed: Splenden
Tail type:Rose tail
Color: Silvery and reflects all light and color, diamond blue tips
Personality: Kind, strong-willed, passionate, smart, graceful, patient
Noteworthy: Most beautiful in the kingdom, queen of the Waterflash Kingdom, first born of the King and Queen, rules alone (well not completely, technically she has assistance from her brother.

Name: Silverbeam
Age (human years): 4
Breed: Splenden
Tail type: crown tail
Color: Silver, diamond blue tips
Personality: Strong, protective, dutiful, determined, clever, fast-learner
Noteworthy: Defeated 131+ (had to add the one, Darkmist was the most important defeat of course... XD) enemy bettas, second heir to the throne and head of guard of the Waterflash Kingdom.

This is soooo exciting! DD
~Sil


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I think that we should wait for HappyHobbit and Lotte, but after that, we're ready!


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

I know Happyhobbit will post tomorrow morning, no doubt.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Silverbeam said:


> I know Happyhobbit will post tomorrow morning, no doubt.


Yup, no doubt. I'll bet Lotte will post tomorrow or the day after. If she hasn't posted by tomorrow afternoon, then we'll start without her. I really hope she posts soon though!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so happy it's going to start. ^.^ I wonder who's gonna be the bad guy. I'll add my other betta in the roleplay after the several pages, Kryce will be Breme's lost best friend! \(^.^)/


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Happyhobbit won't post until morning? So now I can go to sleep without worrying you guys are gonna have 29 pages when I wake up. Basically, I won't have to stay up all night. But that's probably what'll end up happening anyways. :lol:


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Lol! Yep. :lol:


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I hope Happyhobbit and Lotte post soon. I'm gonna leave them a messages on their profiles, and hope they respond.


----------



## tigerhappy26 (Jul 14, 2013)

Name:Apollo
Age (human years):1
Breed:Betta Splendens
Gender:Male
Tail type:Halfmoon
Color:Black and Orange
Personality:Likes to be the leader,can be aggressive,and secretive
Noteworthy:He produces very beautiful Offspring.Learns quickly.He has all the qualities of the olympian Apollo
He looks like this I don't own this image it was found on google


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome, tigerhappy26!


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

I JUST SAW THIS OH MY GOODNESS THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU FOR MAKING THIS!

Name: Basta
Age (human years): 4
Breed (Species): Splendens
Gender: Male
Tail Type: crowntail
Color: jet black with navy tips
Personality: suspicious, somewhat moody, gruff
Back Story or any other Notable things: Father of Breme and Iris, who died during the war, helped battle in the war against the Shadowmoon clan


Name: Mika
Age (human years): 2
Breed (Species): Splendens
Gender: female
Tail Type: spade
Color: blue with greenish hue
Personality: book- smart, curious, adventurous
Back Story or any other Notable things: helped fight the war against Shadowmoon


Name: Ori
Age (human years): 2
Breed (Species): Splendens
Gender: male
Tail Type: double tail
Color: metallic copper
Personality: straightforward, honest, can get angry a little easily
Back Story or any other Notable things: also helped fight in the war, lives in Waterflash


Name: Oscar
Age (human years): 1
Breed (Species): Splendens
Gender: Male
Tail Type: veiltail
Color: red with purple stripes
Personality: kind of shy, scared easily, humble
Back Story or any other Notable things: is starting to fall in love with Mika, helped the others in fighting Shadowmoon

I'm adding a new character, though I have way too many as it is.

Name: Sterling
Age (human years): 3
Breed (Species): Splendens
Gender: female
Tail Type: veil tail
Color: very dark dragonscale green
Personality: agressive, sarcastic, has a tendency to act before she thinks
Back Story or any other Notable things: friend of Ori, is a bartender at a pub in Waterflash

Oh, right. Here's Sunlight too, we can't forget her. So sorry for the long post, guys.

Name:Sunlight
Age (human years):2
Breed (Species):splendens
Gender:female
Tail Type:rose tail
Color:cream with yellow tips
Personality: sarcastic (not that much anymore) strange temper, friendlier with friends. 
Back Story or any other Notable things: fought against shadowmoon clan, is in love with Breme


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Gosh, don't start without me. xD I'm going to the animal shelter, wait!!!!!!! lol >.>


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Ok, we'll wait. I can't believe we finally have a sequel though, SQUEEEEE!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I know!!! It's amazing!!!! And I think I'm gonna make a new character too...

Name: Lissa
Age (human years): 1
Breed (Species): Splendens
Gender: female
Tail Type: Crowntail
Color: yellow with orange tips on her fins
Personality: kind, strong, smart, sort of stubborn
Back Story or any other Notable things: Flamesong's long lost sister who had been living in Waterflash for a while. She currently is a scientist in Waterflash.


----------



## tigerhappy26 (Jul 14, 2013)

I think for the beginning (just an idea) that we all should be in Thailand but a bad breeder is being investigated for animal cruelty and dumps us all out into rice patties so he doesn't get caught in the act of it. (Just an idea not the real thing)


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Tigerhappy, Saphira101 explained where we are and what we're doing in her original post. Waterflash is the kingdom of betta fish that is ruled by Queen Stardust (played by Silverbeam). So, technically, there's no humans involved. I just thought you should know.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep, the plot you said tigerhappy, that was from the first roleplay.

Here's Kryce!

Name: Kryce
Age (human years): 5 months
Breed (Species): Splendens
Gender: Male
Tail Type: Delta
Color: Bi color blue dragonscale, with yellow orangy fins.
Personality: Small temper, flirty, bites his tail as a habit.
Back Story or any other Notable things: Past best friend of Breme & Iris, in love with the princess/queen, one of the knights in the Betta Conference led by Silverbeam.


----------



## tigerhappy26 (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah I just figured that out, lol  Thanks though but it sounds fun! I don't know how people play like 7 characters but I might make a female one too


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

Gahh... Want to join this so badly but that means I have so much reading to do... Can't I start as some betta that doesn't know anything about what happened and has to learn everything? Or does someone have a different solution? :-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, that's perfectly fine!  

All we did was defeat the Shadowmoon clan full of evil bettas. lol You can be like "Whoa! You guys were those fish who defeated the biggest threat ever!" Like a fan. xD


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

Copy and pasted. First off, I would like to apologize to everyone for not posting! Thank you so much you guys for waiting for me. I'll try my best to be more active.


Name: Muse
Age (human years): 1 year and 6 months 
Breed:Spendens
Gender:Female
Tail type:Veiltail
Color: Aquamarine Green
Personality: Layed back, occasionally feisty, emotional, compassionate, cooperative
Back story: Helped fight in the Shadow Moon clan war, in love with Silverbeam, best friends with Sunlight, was temporarily blind.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok, I'm going to join this one! Trying to catch up on the backstory...
Name: Heathcliff
Age: 6 months
Breed: Splendens
Gender: male
Tail type: halfmoon
Color: dragon scale, dark green and light green body, gold yellow fins and tail
Personality: moody and impetuous, loyal, stubborn, tries to be brave but sometimes lacks self confidence. Is not particularly vain but is proud that he has never ripped, bitten, or blown his fins, knowing somehow that it's important for him to look good for humans
Backstory: used as a breeding male, just released into rice patty


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Asira said:


> Gahh... Want to join this so badly but that means I have so much reading to do... Can't I start as some betta that doesn't know anything about what happened and has to learn everything? Or does someone have a different solution? :-D


:shock: C-Can I join too...? I really wanted to join the last one but I didn't have time to read all the pages D:


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Just a note, you don't need to read any of the past roleplay to participate in the sequel. I hope you decide to join!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Okay, who wants to start?


----------



## Serqet (Jul 27, 2013)

Can I join in? or is it too late?

Name: Haiku
Age (human years): 4
Breed (Species): Splendens
Gender: male
Tail Type: Over Halfmoon
Color: black, copper red fire
Personality: aloof, reserved
Back Story or any other Notable things: Haiku prefers to remain alone in his little corner of the rice paddy, but the events of the past war have brought him reluctantly to the kingdom. While he did not participate, he observed until the war decimated his home. Now, with word of a new threat rising, he comes to the castle....


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I'll start!!!!

~~Flamesong~~
It's another beautiful day in Waterflash, my new home. Everythings perfect here, especially after I found my long lost sister Lissa happened to be the chief scientist here. Who knew? I find Manny still sleeping in our large apartment, well, sort of a house, in the castle. I smile and say to Manny, "Come on! I heard the humans are planning on dumping some more fish today, so we should get there early to help them back here."

--Lissa--
I yawn and wake up. _So today what do I need to work on? Oh that's right. I have to study that specimen of a human book. I promised Stardust I would try to decode the human language,_ I think.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

*Ripple*
The war is over, and yet I'm still isolated far away, near my old home. I can see waterflash kingdom in the distance, and hear the celebrating as well.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

I'll go next. 
~~~Ori~~~
I can still hardly believe it. I'm home! I've been trying to fix my home, though most everyone here seems to have been recovered from the disaster that Shadowmoon caused. I heard the humans are dumping even more fish into the lake, and I know I probably should come, but I'm just so happy to be home.... I know the part of Waterflash where I live isn't fancy like most of it, but its home all the same. It's a gorgeous morning, I think I'll go for a short walk.
~~~Mika~~~
I slump over a table in the grand Waterflash library, and wake up. I was up all night, reading and reading all of the scrolls. It's still hard to believe I'm in a place I thought was pure fantasy. I love everything here- the elegant architecture, the clever and valiant ways of those who love here, the cultures as well, and traditons I've been reading about ever since I arrived here. However, one thing bothers me. I haven't seen many of my friends, espicially Oscar, who I have no idea where he is. Silverbeam too... I'm not sure if I count as a friend to someone so noble and important. He's always seemed so busy.... I never really got to see him. I sag, then get up. I think I will try to find him today. I need to get my head out of these books anyway. I give the library one more longing look before closing the door. 
~~~Basta~~~
I sigh, slowly dragging myself out of my sorry excuse of a home. Ever since we came home, everyone has been quite happy, and everything has been fairly peaceful. But to be honest, I miss the action. I was always fighting, its hard to go from that to this boring lifestyle. _I'm thirsty, I think I'll get a drink at that pub Ori was talking about._ I might as well ask Breme along too, if I'm going. I look ahead as I walk through the busy streets. No need, I can see him already. " Breme!" I call, and wave him over.
~~~Oscar~~~
I gulp. I'm hopelessly lost here, I haven't seen any of my friends either. _Like Mika..._ I think of how she hugged me earlier, how her clever eyes shined with happiness, and how her tail is exactly like a spade... simple, yet pretty. I swoon, then feel my face grow hot, then shake the thoughts off. I did hear that some more fish will be dumped into the river by the humans, maybe I'll try to go there.


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm joining! :-D

Name: Sookie
Age (human years): about 3 months (as a human she would be 16 years)
Breed (Species): Splendens
Gender: Female
Tail Type: Crowntail
Color: Really bright cambodian with pure white/red finnage and a beautiful blue shimmer on her scales and cute red spots on her cheeks.
Personality: Social, a little bit dominant, not scared very fast, loyal.
Back Story or any other Notable things: Was the alpha in a sorority with her sisters, and always the favorite female of her owner.

Sookie is actually one of my fishes I'm keeping of my spawn, and now she is going to be a RP character of me 

Here's the real live Sookie


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Breme ~~
It was a great day in the Waterflash Kingdom. I look out the window. Sunny day, great breakfast, the fighters in the war held home here, as a token of appreciation from the Royals. Me and Sunlight lived together.. A big house just next to the castle. I look upon Sunlight and her fiery self was asleep.

I smile and write a note. _I'll be off to work, I will see you later. I love you. _I go outside and stretch, and yawn. "I could get used to this," I say smiling. I was just about to head to work, I work with Draco; my new best friend with the new recruits in the Betta Circle. The Betta Circle are full of fish who fight to protect the kingdom from savages; me and Draco hope to defeat an evil once more to avenge Iris, my sister's, death.

Basta swims up. He's my father. But I never really found out how I'm not a CT. "Breme!" He waves his fins. I swim over to him. "Make it quick, I need to go to work!"


----------



## Serqet (Jul 27, 2013)

Haiku swam slowly toward the city, his eyes scanning for dangers. He'd watched the Shadowmoon war from a distance, not wishing to be involved. He'd fought his battles already and was sick of war. Yet the disturbing rumors brought to his ears on the waves sent him on this quest. For if those rumors were true, then a greater menace was coming.

Approaching the city gate, he resisted the urge to flare at the minimal guard posted there. 'Fools,' he thought as he waited his turn to enter. 'Have they learned nothing?'

"Name?" the guard inquired.

"Haiku, from the outlands," he responded, keeping his fins relaxed.

"Business?"

"Visiting." The guard nodded, bowing briefly. "Welcome to the Big City, outlander."

Haiku swam past and into the city. 'Now to find some answers.' he thought.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

*Heathcliff*
At first I got exited when my human keeper scooped me out of my small tank in the showroom and put me in a cup. I thought maybe I was going to get to breed again. I started to plan out my bubblenest. I wondered what my mate looked like.

But then he put a lid on the cup and I felt the cup being wedged among other cups. I could sense the presence of many other bettas close around me. I flared and spun around as I felt something come up behind me in the dark; instinctively started biting. Then with shame I realized I had bit my own tail. 

I settled down and waited to see what would happen next.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Basta~~~
"Make it quick, I need to go to work!" he says, an impatient edge in his voice. _Oh, right. The Betta's Circle._ I sigh. " Never mind, go ahead to work," I say. I'll just go by myself. I walk towards the direction of the pub, and open the door, and walk in. I look around, and go up to the barkeeper, who is happily chatting away with a customer. I clear my throat. " If you're done there, I would like a drink, and I know for a fact, you had nothing to do with Shadowmoon" I say, annoyed. ( Do fish even get thirsty?) 
~~~Sterling~~~
I whistle softly as I put away some mugs, then shove them under the sink, then go up to the counter. " Ah, if it isn't Rocco!" I say happily. He groans. " Not now, I just want my drink..." he says, his voice trailing off. " Nonsense, surely you have time to know about my brave deeds against the evil shadowmoon clan? I didn't finish last time!" He sighs, putting his ventral fins in his head. " So there I was! Good versus evil, and WHAM! I hit that evil scum right in the sucker! He stumbled,then-" I'm interupted by a jet-black crowntail." If you're done there, I would like a drink, and I know for a fact, you had nothing to do with Shadowmoon," he says, annoyed. I glare at him, then go in the back, and pour him a drink, then shove it towards him. " Uh huh. Well, tell me then, how did _you_ valiantly fight off evil?" I say angrily.


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Yay I'll join this too!

Name: Ophelia 
Age (human years): 6 months 
Breed (Species): Splendens
Gender: Female
Tail Type: Halfmoon
Color: Black dragon with gold iridescence in the sun/Eyes are a brilliant gold 
Personality: Compassionate, impulsive, soft spoken but assertive at times

Name: Krusa/Krew 
Age (human years): 4 months 
Breed (Species): Splendens
Gender: Female 
Tail Type: Halfmoon PK
Color: Fancy dragon-orange and black with blue iridescence in the sun/Eyes are turquoise blue
Personality: Curious, sweet, hot temper

Noteworthy: Ophelia is the oldest daughter of a noble family from a neighboring small kingdom. Krusa is the youngest daughter and sister to Ophelia. They have twin brothers Micah and Milo who are five months old. They along with their parents live back in their old kingdom. 

~~~

*Ophelia* 

"Krew would you hurry up already!" I beckon my younger sister who has the attention span of a goldfish. We head to the gates leading to the WaterFlash kingdom. 
"It's huge..." Krusa exclaims behind me. We come from the small kingdom MossPillows to the west; filled with cooler waters and lots of shrimp. The complete opposite of this gigantic castle that other noble fish call home.
The guards rustled through our papers, nodding in agreement as they click the doors open. A rush of warm water greets us, as soon as we enter I hear the chatter of others. 
"Look sissy," Krusa scurries her way over to a poster: _New Arrivals -> Meet them at the Rice Paddies _
"I guess we'll head their first!" And we rush to see what the ruckus was about.

*Krusa*

"Krew would you hurry up already!" Ophelia yells. But I'm too busy taking in all the sights. The architecture was different from our bricks and bushy plant filled streets. It was magnificent and grand. 
"It's huge..." I whisper to my amazement. 
The gates swung open to allow us passage. Feeling warm water hug around my sore fins. We had been swimming all morning to see our grandmother that lives here. Tons of bodies rushed up the streets; I then see a parchment hung on a wall. 
"Look sissy," I call Ophelia over. It was about new arrivals coming to the kingdom, I wondered if we should go there too. 
"I guess we'll head their first!" Answering my unheard question my sister guides me through the crowd.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Breme ~~
"Never mind, go ahead to work," Basta replies. I nod and swim off towards the castle. The combat training gym was always open for new and practicing knights. It was held right next to the castle's entrance. I swim up to the door and see Draco. I smile, and look around the gym. I sniff. "Still seems fresh, after all the fish that have been sweating here." Draco rolls his eyes, sniffing. "Yup, but there's-" The door opened once more. A dragonscale appeared.

"Kryce?" My eyes widen. _This can't be Kryce... Can he?

_~~ Kryce ~~
I live in the peasant side of the castle. I live alone, as my family died during one of the first Shadowmoon clan attacks. I shake my head as I get out of bed. I get ready for training, in the combat gym. I hope to avenge my family's death and destroy all evil. 

I walk outside my cottage and arrive at the gym; I open the door. "Kryce?" A grizzle VT with a red cap asked. How could he possibly know my name? Is that... Breme? "Are you Breme?" I ask. The fish nods and the green fish next to him narrows his eyes.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

*Sunlight*
_There was to much to be done, said and seen. It was quite overwhelming.. so many fish asking us questions._ I slip into a seemly abandoned alley. I see a black and white striped fish out of the corner of my eye. "Excuse me? Hello?" He stares at me, then flees. I sigh. _Wonder if I should go to the pub...?_ I look around, hoping to see a sign thats says: 'Pub this way >>' or something. After minutes of wandering, I finally find it. A open the door, and ram right into a green dragonscale. "WATCH IT!" She gets up, giving me the hairy eyeball. I look at the floor to she spilled and shattered cups. "Sorry.." I mumble. _I don't want to get in a fight right after a war.. ugh._"Sorry doesn't make the cut!" She snaps. She shoves the empty platter into my fins. "But two months of labor will.." She smirks. "What?! You can't.."She tosses me an apron. "I believe, I can."


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

A little question, so the bettas live in some kind of city and castle they made from scratch? And live their lives a bit like humans?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah, pretty much.

~~Flamsong~~
I head to the pub. I heard that Sunlight was headed there. I get there just in time to see Sterling telling her off and sentencing her to two months labor. I corner Sterling and say sweetly to her, "Would you care to tell me exactly _why_ you just sentenced a fighter who destroyed at least fifty ShadowMoon clanners single handedly?" She stutters and I say, "Didn't think so. Sunlight, you're good. You don't have to work if you don't want."


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

Muse:

After the war, Silverbeam and I have become distant. We barely see each other anymore. With all of his royal duties, I'm reminded again, of how different we are. After all, he is a prince. I sigh, and swim around, wondering where to go.
"WATCH IT!" I hear faintly.
Out of curiosity, I swim towards the voice, to find a green dragon scale and Sunlight. I hear Sunlight apologizing and swim towards her when the green dragon scale replies.
"Sorry doesn't make the cut! but two months of labor will.." she smirks.
My eyes stretch wide open as I feel vertical bars start to form on me. _How dare she treat Sunlight this way!_
"What?! You can't.." Sunlight says.
"I believe, I can." the green dragon scale says evenly, obviously enjoying the situation.
I'm about to interrupt her when Flamesong swims through.
"Would you care to tell me exactly _why_ you just sentenced a fighter who destroyed at least fifty ShadowMoon clanners single handedly?"
_Flamesong_, I smile proudly. The green dragon scale stutters.
"Didn't think so. Sunlight, you're good. You don't have to work if you don't want." 
The green dragon scale shoots us a glare as she swims away.
"Flamesong, you were amazing!" I exclaim. I turn to Sunlight. 
"Sunlight, are you alright?" I ask.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

*Heathcliff*
After a short, bumpy, loud and dark period of time in a cup, I am jostled about a bit more, then suddenly I find myself released, with I don't know now many other bettas-males, females, even fry--into a vast amount of water. More water than I had ever experienced before. Endless water that I had heard of, but thought was only a myth. I panicked and attacked the first betta I saw, but there were too many other bettas all over the place and I got confused and just started swimming away, as fast as my heavy fins could take me.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Basta~~~
I slam the mug down. " Do you WANT to die, lady!?" I yell, and she walks off, mumbling , carrying a tray of cups and plates, when I hear a crash. Oh, great. Not her again, I'm pretty sure that was Sunlight, the clumsy and incredibly annoying fish I met during my time in the rice paddy. She did prove herself, so she's not that bad... but the annoying interior remains. I sigh. I shove a couple fish aside. " If she's here, I'm leaving," I mutter. 
~~~Sterling~~~
The crowntail screams at me, and I roll my eyes, and pick up a try. I suddenly crash into a cream colored rosetail. " WATCH IT!" I scream."Sorry.." she mumbles. " Sorry doesn't make the cut.... but two months of labor will," I say, smirking as I toss her an apron. Suddenly someone corners me, a flame colored female."Would you care to tell me exactly why you just sentenced a fighter who destroyed at least fifty ShadowMoon clanners single handedly?" she says with fake sweetness. I glare at her. " Ha! Yeah-" She looks toward the rosetail."Didn't think so. Sunlight, you're good. You don't have to work if you don't want." she says. Who exactly do these fish think they are? Fuming, I shake my head, as I wipe the counters of the bar counter I look up, and grin. " Ori!" I say happily.
~~~Mika~~~
I sigh. Finally, I made it to the castle. I look at the guards nervously. They give me a menancing stare, and I gulp. " Hello... I would be Mika, I am a friend of Prince Silverbeam?" I say hopefully. The guards continue to blankly look at me. " The Prince is busy assisting our queen," says one stiffly. " Well... thank you anyway..." I say nervously, then walk away from the grand castle.
~~~Ori~~~
I walk into the pub, hearing yelling. I look over to a green dragonscale washing the counters, with a scowl on her face. She looks up, and grins. " Ori!" she says happily. I look around. The place is a mess... but Sunlight, Flamesong, and Muse are here. I nod in her direction. " And here I thought when the humans took you away... why, the people around here were almost as devasted as they were when they took away our prince!" she says. I go up to Muse, Flamesong, and Sunlight, who has an apron by her feet. " What are you guys doing here?" I say. Sterling scowls. " You KNOW these fish? Well tell them to back off, then!" I stare at Sterling, then shake my head sadly. " Sterling, they fought for us in the war. They deserve your respect," I say, sighing. She continues to glare, and I look towards the others. " Don't mind Sterling, she's like this a lot," I explain. Last I checked anyway, this place still looks exactly the same. They even still have the dart board with a portrait of the employee of the month's face in the middle. And as usual, many darts have been thrown directly on to it. And the tables still look beat up, and one is even still split in half! Hard to believe nobody ever took care of that, but still. I realize I'm grinning widely, then look towards the others, then back at Sterling, but nobody seems to like eachother that much. I sigh.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
Muse comes up to me and exclaims, "Flamesong, you were amazing!" Then she asks Sunlight if she's alright. I smile at Muse's praise. I didn't really know what I was doing...I just saw Sunlight getting bullied, and my temper took over. I must say, that temper of mine is actually working out for me. After Muse makes sure Sunlight is okay, I say, "Guys, do you want to go escort the new bettas that are being dumped today? I think Silverbeam will be there, too."

--Lissa--
I write down a little chart with the new human words I've seen. They're actually quite similar to our language. I believe I've worked out what most of it means, but I'll have to go to Elryn to check. Elryn is an incredibly intelligent, slightly old, forest green crowntail who lived with her humans for a large part of her life. She was born a fish from the kingdom of Arinio, and was chosen for a special mission. Work her way into a human home, and learn as much of their language and culture as possible. She was emotionally scarred in some way and when the humans finally dumped her, she refused to speak about anything related to the humans. But once, she came to me when I was doing research. She simply told me that if I ever needed help translating, she would help. I was shocked, of course. But now, well, when I'm putting all this information in a book, I must have true facts. And Elryn is the best way for that.


----------



## Serqet (Jul 27, 2013)

Haiku dodged yet another traveller, his fins quivering with the urge to flare. He'd forgotten that cities were this crowded and that he hated crowds. As yet another jostled him he could feel the red haze of anger taking firmer hold on his mind. If it weren't for those disturbing rumors, and the echos of the voices of the small ones killed in the war... he shuddered, darting into the nearest darkened alley. Here, he breathed in and out slowly, attempting to re-center and calm himself. Putting his tail to the wall, he continued the exercises until he could think clearly.

He gazed around the street outside his haven, noting a pub not that far off. 'That would be the place,' he thought. A pub was a good place to learn. Dodging into the flow of traffic, he made the pub entrance, sliding inside just as the door closed.

Haiku immediately decided that perhaps this wasn't such a good idea. The atmosphere in the pub was tense. As he took measure of the room, he could see the reason for the tense atmosphere; a green dragonscale it seemed was the heart of the unrest. Hoping to escape notice, he took the nearest empty table; which to his relief, happened to be in the corner.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Kryce ~~
"You know what, Breme? Forget it," My fins fill up with anger. _I remember what you did to me... I won't forget it. _I turn around and get out of the combat gym. Breme calls out for me, but he knows better than to push me. I look around the kingdom.

"Where should I go?" I mutter to myself. I grunt and stare at the pub. "Eh, why not." I sigh and swim over to the pub. I get a seat on the bar, and call to a black CT. "Can you get me some tetra tails please, thanks." The black CT gruffs up with anger.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Breme ~~
"You know what, Breme? Forget it," Kryce snaps. _Kryce was my best friend when I was little... I'm sorry I did that to you. _I frown and Kryce opens the door and leaves. I swim out the door. "Kryce, wait!" I yell out, but Kryce doesn't turn his back. I droop my fins and go back in the gym.

"Sorry, Draco." I sit down, on the mats. "That was Kryce, he was my best friend in the sanctuary I was bred in. I did something bad to him, and well..." My voice trails off, and I look out the window. "Now he's like this." I sigh.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Basta~~~
I reach for the door, annoyed that I was stupid enough to come here. Not only was that stupid green dragonscale here, so was Sunlight."Can you get me some tetra tails please, thanks." calls someone from the bar. I ignore him, but feel myself flaring with anger, put walk out, slamming the door shut, then to my surprise it falls over. That just goes to show I never should have come here. Shaking my head, I walk out.

Oh, I know I shouldn't make _another_ character.... but I'm not sure I can resist for much longer....


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Basta~~~
I reach for the door, annoyed that I was stupid enough to come here. Not only was that stupid green dragonscale here, so was Sunlight."Can you get me some tetra tails please, thanks." calls someone from the bar. I ignore him, but feel myself flaring with anger, put walk out, slamming the door shut, then to my surprise it falls over. That just goes to show I never should have come here. Shaking my head, I walk out.

Oh, I know I shouldn't make _another_ character.... but I'm not sure I can resist for much longer.... you've created a monster, Saphira.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Kryce ~~
The black CT shoves past me and shuts the door. Utterly, the door fell crashing glass to the floor. I grunt, and mutter. "This place sure has great customer service!" I sigh. _I don't even want to drink here! _I stop and think. _That CT reminded me of someone... Breme? Psh, no way. But Breme was in the war, so was that CT over there. Isn't his name Basta?

_I swim out the pub and quickly wiggle myself to the CT. "Excuse me sir, is your name Basta?" Up close the black CT was huge, and he has Breme's eyes. "You happen to be related to Breme?" I wonder.


----------



## Serqet (Jul 27, 2013)

The crash of the door hitting the floor made Haiku wince. Now more than ever he was convinced that coming to the City was a bad idea; no rumor could possibly be worth this. Making up his mind quickly, he moved toward the door, focused completely on leaving the crowded, noisy place for the safety of the outlands.

Just outside the door, blocking his escape route was the black CT and another. Behind him the strident voice of the green dragonscale grew louder, her complaints voiced in a grating whine. Haiku hung in the water, trapped between what could be a confrontation and the irritating whine of a female who needed a good tail nipping.

"Mama told me not to come," he whispered to himself; "I should have stayed in the Frond."


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

HEY EVERYONE! SORRY I WAS VISITING MY GRANDMOTHER!  WE GOT A PUPPY NAMED PERCY, HE'S ADORABLE, BUT ANYWAY THAT'S NOT IMPORTANT. I wanted to announce that Happyhobbit had convinced me to make up a song about the first roleplay and I thought and thought about it but couldnt make up a good one so I made a parody instead and will make the video and post the link soon! 
-Sil


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

~~~Silverbeam~~~
I had been darting around all morning, making my rounds. I slow down as I'm rushing through one of the castle's hallways and slump over a balcony. I sigh and hang my head in my fins. My sister was passing by holding some scrolls and stopped, "Heyo, Sil," She said with her usual upbeat tone of voice. Then stopped next to me and frowned. "Are you ok?" She asked concerned. "Erm... Yeah, just tired," I lie. She laughs, "You're such a bad liar. Now. Tell me, what's wrong," She told me. I sigh, giving in. "Fine. Well, I was just thinking about Muse and I," I tell her. "Aww, you two are too cute!" She says happily. My frown deepens and I shake my head, "I feel like I don't give her enough attention, like I'm do busy to be active in our relationship, and I just want to be there for her," I tell my sister and bite my lip. She put on her _'I'm your big sister, I'm about to lecture you or give you advice'_ look and turned to me. "Now Sil. This is important in your life." I nod, "I just hope she'll wait for me, I know it's selfish but..." I say and bow my head, angry at myself. Star puts her fin on my shoulder, "Sil... Do you love her?" She asks. I raise my head and look at her, "Of course... With all my heart," I say confidently but sadly at the same time. 'But I'm not sure about her...' My sister interrupts my negative thoughts that had been increasingly clouding my mind lately, "Well Sil... Do you think she's the one?" She asks gently. I thought about this for a while and my sister waited very patiently as always. I nod. She gives me a huge smile and asks, "Well is it still in the chest under your bed?" "Yes! Thank you so much Star!" I say giving her a quick hug, I rush off. There's something I needed to really talk to her about, but that can wait. Right now, the one thing set on my mind is hope, yes, I just hope that Muse will say yes...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Kryce ~~
I sigh, as the CT never replied. _I must be going to the kingdom! She's waiting.

_I swim as quickly to the kingdom and wait for the door to open. It opens and I sigh in relief. I walk up to see Silverbeam and his beautiful sister, Stardust. I swoon over her in my head. _How beautiful you are? Stunning, stunning...

_I bow down for the royals. "Hello my lords," I am their knight to the castle, and I am also the servant of Silverbeam. "Do you want me to wash your clothes?" I glance over to Stardust, I smile.


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

Here are mine:

Name: Diablo
Age (human years): approximately 8-9 months
Breed: Splendens
Gender: Male
Tail type: Halfmoon
Color: dark, dark blue body with bright red tail edges. His tail is slightly tattered from over-flaring
Personality: aggresive, bold, brave. Diablo knows he is handsome, and is not afraid to show it.
Noteworthy: he is new in this roleplay, but his owner is expierianced in roleplaying alone 


Name: Captain/ Rocket Zombie/ Ferris
Age (human years): 5 months
Breed: Splendens
Gender: Males
Tail type: veil tail/ half moon/ not sure yet
Color: vibrant orange/ blueish red/ marble
Personality: extremely aggresive, always ready for a fight/wise, brave and respectful/ shy, submissive, jumpy
Noteworthy: captain is all chewed up from his last battle with ferris.

me: Charmfire
Age (human years): 1 year
Breed: Splendens
Gender: female
Tail type: plakat
Color: marble
Personality: Very kind and respectful, always trying to be everyone's friend. Wishes to be a royal.
Noteworthy: never roleplayed a female, sorry


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

~~~Silverbeam~~~
As I turn away Kryce, one of my finest knights bows to us, "Hello, my lords," he addresses us in the Kingdom's sacred way. "Do you want me to wash your clothes?" He asks us. I shake my head quickly and dart of toward my bedroom. I grab a piece of parchment and scribble quick note to Muse._ 'Muse- Need to talk. Meet me in the library, half past 4. Love, Silverbeam'_ I ring a bell. "Yes, my lord?" A little pink female appears at my door wearing a little white apron. I smile at her and hand her the note. "Find Muse, give her this and report back to me and you can be off for the rest of the day," I tell her. She smiles, "Yes my lord! Of course!" She says and flies out of the room. I dive under my bed and pull out a regal blue chest with gold decoration. I look at the lock. I press my fin into the lock and whisper "Stars and Moons." The lid of the chest creaks open. I look down into the chest. I see the gleaming object laying there. I smile and pick up my diamond blue-tinted pearl. 

~~~Stardust~~~
After talking with my brother I had a feeling that we would be hosting a very important event soon. "Hello, my lords." I hear. I turn around to see one of Silverbeam's knights, Kryce is his name if I remember correctly. "Do you want me to wash you clothes?" He asks and Silverbeam shakes his head quickly and darts away. I turn to him and give him a polite smile, "Oh no, leave that to the maids, but it was very kind of you to offer, Kryce." I tell him and blush a little.


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

*Ophelia* 

The crowd is surging, pushing Krew away from me little by little. I wasn't used to being slammed against aimlessly. I see her head bop up and down and dart out of the madness. I rush after her and see her huddled in a dark corner. 
"Don't run off somewhere without telling me," I complain. 
"I want to go home..." Krusa whines, her blue eyes glittered as she slouched in the ally. 
"You know we can't yet-" I start to explain.
"Don't you miss Mikael?" She interrupts me.
"I-Of course I do..." My cheeks blush a bright pink.
"Then lets go home" Her voice stern.
"We can't, Micah needs medicine from Grandmother. You know how badly he needs it," My eyes narrowed; I didn't need her blackmailing me for missing my fiancé. 
Before she can respond, a small pink female slams into me. We tumble to the ground. My head is spinning, black dots slowly vanish as my vision becomes clear again. 
"I'm so very sorry! Please forgive me!" The pink female begs, kneeling.
"Don't worry I'm fine, I'm fine," I tap her on the head so she rises.
"It's not fine!" Krusa yells, "That's no way to treat royalty!" 
The pink female is dumfounded, not knowing what to do. 
"Krew" I say firmly, "Calm down, I'm not royalty"
"Yet," she spats. 
"Please be on your way miss," I apologize to the female "You look like you are in a hurry"
"Oh!" Her eyes light up, "Yes I am! I am so sorry..." Her voice fades as she swiftly returns on her journey. 
I am fuming at Krusa, her temper gets the best of her. Before I can rant at her she picks up a small letter from the ground. 
"It's a note," She explains.
"Better not to open it," My head still jostled I try to think "That pink female must have dropped it,"


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

Name: Rosebud
Age (human years): 2
Breed (Species): P
Gender: F
Tail Type: VT
Color: Light salmon pink, with a light orangey glow to her scales
Personality: Shy, very loyal, obedient. 
Notable things: Very small, was called shrimp for her size, got a job when she was 1 (human years) as a maid for the princess and prince (now queen and co-ruler), very quick swimmer, mostly used as messenger or for quick tiding up.

~~~Rosebud~~~
I wizzed through the crowd. The prince had given me a message to give to his love, Muse. I can barely contain my excitement! I slam into something. Little orange stars dance in front of me. I look up. I see the black betta, I just *ran into*! Oh my stars... I bow quickly and sloppily, "I'm so very sorry! Please forgive me!" I shout to her nervously, waiting for her to smack me or something... Stardust and Silverbeam always treated me kindly but everyone else who working around the castle spat on me and said I was worthless, which as far I'm concerned is pretty true... "Don't worry I'm fine, I'm fine," She says. I'm about to thank her and head off again when the little betta next to her pipes up. "It's not fine! That's no way to treat royalty!" She shouts angrily at me. I stare at her and start sweating. _Oh my stars, oh my stars..._ The female starts scolding the one that yelled at me. She says something about me leaving and spit out, "Oh! Yes I am! I am so sorry..." I'm not sure she heard me but I'm already weaving my way through the crowd. I'm halfway to my destination when something doesn't feel right. I look down. The note is gone! *Gone!!!* _Oh now I've done it! I've lost the Prince's letter! I must find it! I must! Oh my stars oh my stars..._ I dart back through the crowd and look for the black female... Maybe she picked it up? I look to where I bumped into her, _no letter on the ground... They must have it! I hurry through the crowd. Please, oh *please* have that letter..._


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello guys! I'm so sorry for not posting today, I was visiting a relative.


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

It's fine, I just got back from my grandmas! Good to have ya back!
-Sil


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

Muse:

"Guys, do you want to go escort the new bettas that are being dumped today? I think Silverbeam will be there, too." Flamesong asks.
My eyes light up_. New guests, how exciting! 
_"I'd love to accompany you two, you both are going right?" I ask, tilting my head quizzically.
I can feel excitement buzzing in my chest. _Silverbeam_..
We're on our way to escort the newcomers when we pass by two pretty black dragon scales. They look like sisters. I glance at them curiously and notice the younger one has a scroll in her fin, with the royal seal embedded on top. _They must be delivering something_, I think unconsciously as I swim past them.


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

What a coincidence, I was at my grandma's too. xD


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

Yay! xD -Sil
~~~Rosebud~~~
I hurry through the water, it feels glorious but I don't have the time to slow down and enjoy myself. I see the flicker of black and gold. Ah ha! I swim up to them and before they can speak I snatch the letter and dart off. I hear the little annoying one shout, "Hey!" but I don't care. I see a little group ahead of me and... Muse! I'd recognize her anywhere! I swim up, right in front of her. I look around her and see the other two coming toward us. I shove the letter at her and bow gasping for breath. "Here... You are... M-my lad-d-dyyy... It's... A message... For you!" I say weakly. I bow again and turn. I swim slowly off to the castle to tell Silverbeam, and then finally, I will have some time to myself!


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

*Krusa* 

I was tired of this crowded kingdom and couldn't believe that female ran into sissy. _If we were back in our kingdom she would have had an earful from the prince._ I think angrily. The note was tucked securely under my fin as we proceeded through a less populous street, until I feel the note being snatched! It was gone!
"Hey!" I whipped around and yell.
"Hold on Krew," Ophelia stops me "It's the pink female from before. We should go make sure everything is okay,"
"That letter must have been important..." I mutter under my breath, and we advance to the small group the female ran off to.


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

Muse:

"Here... You are... M-my lad-d-dyyy... It's... A message... For you!" A small pink veiltail huffs.
She hands me a scroll, I recognise it as the same one the younger black dragon scale was holding.
"Oh my, thank you," I say pausing, "Rosebud was it--" she quickly bows and swims away, looking exhausted. _She must've had a rough morning_, I think.
I slowly roll out the scroll.
_ 'Muse- Need to talk. Meet me in the library, half past 4. Love, Silverbeam'_
I feel a twinge of excitement and relief within me. I'll get to see him again! I hope everything's alright. I look up and notice the two sisters from earlier swimming towards us.


----------



## mcellgan (Jul 29, 2013)

Name: Mikael
Age (human years):9 months
Breed (Species): splendens
Gender: Male
Tail Type: black and metallic blue HM
Color: White
Personality: Kind, carefree, an airhead at times, not fond of shrimp
Back Story or any other Notable things: He is the prince of Moss Pillows, a kingdom nearby Water Flash that is colder and is home to many shrimp. He is also the fiancé of Ophelia.

*Mikael*
"Be quiet you talkative cretin, I am this close () to biting off that pathetic excuse of a tail attached to your rump!" I exclaimed to Shrimpler, my shrimp butler.
"But sir, I didn't even say anything, I just ope-"
"SHUT UP MR. I-HAVE-A-RIDICULOUS-NAME, DO YOU WANT ME TO BITE OFF YOUR TAIL?? WOULD YOU LIKE TO BE AN EVEN WORSE EXAMPLE OF YOUR SHRIMP BRETHREN?? WOULD YOU LIKE A NIPPING OF YOUR TAIL, SHRIMPLER????"
"Sir, I was just trying to say that we have twenty minutes to get to the Waterflash kingdom." Shrimpler said.
"Did you not hear me, you inept invertebrate? Don't talk unless given permission."
"Yes sir, no problem sir."
"Now tell me, how long until we reach the kingdom of Water Flash?"I asked.
"...twenty minutes...sir."
I was in the middle of nowhere, away from the main road due to the amount of traffic and other fish asking to autograph my name on their books or wallets or even their sides. Of course, I enjoy pleasing my fellow fish but I'm busy in the middle of a predicament. I need to fin(d) my fiancé, Ophelia, before she gets into trouble or hurts herself. If that happened, I'd never forgive myself.
"Hurry up you incompetent fool, we need to make haste."
"Sir, my legs can only go so fast compared to your tail and fins," Shrimpler complained."
I sighed in disgust at his laziness and legness.
"Then exercise more, workout every once in a while, it'd be good for your clumsy and clunky yet frail body," I commanded him.
"Sir, most of my time is spent tending to you. You order me to fan your pillows in the little free time I have or else I get fired."
"You really are useless, Shrimpler. You have a terrible name," I politely informed him.
He looked a me in astonishment with his little beady eyes that resembled disease ridden scales crumpled into balls. "Sir, you changed my name, probably not even legally, and said the only way you'd change it back is if I'd serve you."
"Its apt punishment for being a shrimp. Now stop being a dirty little servant and lets get a move on, antenna face with a stupid name," I reminded him.
_I hope I find my future wife soon. I can't bear to lose the one I love or see her hurt. I've got no time to waste._


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

~~~Silverbeam~~~
I sat in my study scribbling furiously. 'Rumors about an opposing threat, not proven to be true. Guards are kept at their post 24/7 and given breaks every 6 hours to switch. WF's guard pop. has doubled for safety precautions. ' _Hmm maybe I should go meet the newbies... Do I have time, yes, possibly, maybe, no. Ugh_. I sigh, exhausted and roll up the parchment into a scroll and set it down with the other WFKNG (WaterFlash Kingdom National Guard) records. I rub my eyes and look at the time. It's only 1ish so I should still have plenty of time. I walk to the next room, my bedroom, and look in the mirror. I bite my lip realizing I had to look perfect for this. This had to be perfect. I have three hours as is, but still... I nervously put my fins on the shell that kept my little pearl in it. I had transferred it into the shell so it would be easier to carry and hide until I want her to see it. I was still holding it when Rosebud burst through the door. "Your... Message... Deliver...ed. to Muse..." She said and collapsed on my bedroom floor. I chuckle as she wakes up and freaks out. She apologized several times before she was convinced I had forgiven her. She stopped short, finally realizing what I was holding. She swam closer to me, her eyes wide. "SO YOU'RE ACTUALLY... OH MY STARS!!! WOW! IT'S SO BEAUTIFUL, SHE HAS TO SAY YE-" She gushed excitedly than stopped. "Oh, oh I'm sorry, I didn't mean to invade your privacy," she said nervously. I shook my head and shrugged it off, "No you're fine," I say with a light chuckle. "Oh you can take a break from your duties, I know I said you could have the rest of the day off but there's something I need your help with," I tell her. "Yes, of course, anything," She said with a bow. "Well, I need help getting ready. Be back in here with the Queen by 3:20ish, ok?" I summed up. She nod quickly, "YAY! I mean, yes, my lord," She said. "Oh and you can all of tomorrow off." I added. "REALLY???!!!" She asks excitedly. I nod, "Yeah, and if you ever need something, don't be afraid to ask me or my sister, 'kay?" She nods in reply and giddily swims out of my rooms saying "Ohmystars ohmystars" Over and over. I turn back to the mirror and shake my head and chuckle. I touch it with my fin. I remove my crown and stare at the mark on my forehead. The lightning bolt with a crown hanging around it still glows faintly there. I place my crown back on my head. This was something I didn't have experience with... I realize... This was something no one could control. This. Was. Love.
More powerful than me.
My kingdom.
Any enemy.
Such a dangerous thing.
It can simply break you.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

AARRGGGHHH! I'm so sorry guys, I'm obsessed... this is almost exactly like what I would do with real fish if my mom would let me.

Name: Rocco
Age (human years): 5 months
Breed (Species): Splendens
Gender: Male
Tail Type: veil tail
Color: what seems to be black, but is actually a very dark purple
Personality: quiet, serious, smart, worry-wart sometimes
Back Story or any other Notable things: is the apprentice of the royal scroll keeper, ( who acts more like his caretaker sometimes) is originally a peasant, cherishes his postion and takes it very seriously.


~~~Oscar~~~
I dart through the streets. _Silverbeam! Maybe he can help me here..._ Wait, no he must be so busy... I sag my shoulders, and bump into someone. " OW!" I say, clutching my head. " Oh, I'm so sorry sir... here let me- Oh, It's you, Oscar is it not? Sorry about that..." she says, looking a little sad. " It's fine. What's wrong?" I ask. " OH, nothing.... I was just trying to visit his royal highness... you see, I wanted something... but that's not important. " she says, rambling a bit. " Ok..." I say, puzzled. " Let's go find Flamesong... I can't make my way through the streets... I can't even find my, um.. house," I say, embarassed. She doesn't seem to care, but nods briskly, and we go off to find her. 
~~~Rocco~~~
I walk out of the pub, sighing. That sterling always gets herself into trouble. I balance my food on my tray. I must take it to Cornelious, the royal scroll keeper. Not only does he keep them safe, he records whatever important things happen. Someday, I will be scroll keeper, a much higher position then being a simple peasant. I walk into the castle, and briskly go to the library. I look at a huge stack of books on the table. Someone must have been in here. " Cornelious? I have your- AAGGHH!" I stare at the ceiling. " How-What- Why...?" He's on the ceiling, literally dancing around upside down. " Sir, get down.... please?' He floats down and takes the food. " That's my boy, Rocco. Your so serious, like, you should lighten up!" he says, sounding more like a popular school girl than a old wise scroll keeper. " I will try, sir," I reply stiffly. His face turns serious. " Now come, Rocco. We must speak with the princess..." he says in a grave voice. I nod. I have never met the princess before, I've seen him in the hallways, but never anywhere else. I sigh. Cornelious is probably just going to tell her a mermaid came and ate the rubber duckies again.


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

bettafishgirl said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> Name: Diablo
> Age (human years): approximately 8-9 months
> ...


...


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

*Sunlight*
After the little run in with Sterling, I have been looking out for.. more aggressive fish. I glance around my room. _It's so strange.. like a human's den.._ I look at the strange cloth on my bed._What the heck is this?!_ I lift it up. _Maybe.. a wash cloth?_ "Its called clothes. Your supposed to *wear* them." I turn, only to see Sterling, dripping with hatred. "What are *you* doing *here*?!" She grimaces. "The red one says I should..." She looks like she just swallowed a lemon. "Yes?" I say innocently. "*APOLOGIZE.*" I smirk. "Well?"
"*I. AM. SORRY.*" Her eyes scream bloody murder, and my smiles widens. "Forgiven." She gives me one last cold stare, then exits. "Clothes.. How do I put them on..?" I slump into a chair, and sign. _This is going to be a long day._
--------
Just discovered the wonder of bolding..


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

~~~Rosebud~~~ 
I hurry down to the maids' quarters and take off my apron and headpiece. I open the trunk at the end of my bed and shove them in there. I hurry out to the town square. I look around and see a couple signs when I see the one I'm looking for, _Ah ha! "Please meet newcomers that way -->"_ I start swimming in that direction. I've always wanted to meet newcomers, and now's my chance! 

~~~Stardust~~~
I pace around my room think about laws and the order of the things in my kingdom. _We've always been a monarchy but maybe we should be democracy? Or maybe I should give them all a little more freedom... Though I've given them pretty much total freedom, except for not to kill others. Ugh, I wish mother was here right now... What am I going to do about these nasty ru-_ My thoughts are interrupted by someone knocking on my door.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Rocco~~~
Cornelious knocks on the door. " Your highness?" he says. I stare at the old fish. He has always seemed a little... well... scatterbrained to put it kindly, but he's kind, and surprisingly wise. I suddenly have a thought. _What if he had another vision?_ The last one he had was when we were attacked, and the queen was killed. The thing is about visions that scroll keepers have, their visions never go into detail. I wish I could have a vision, know as much as my mentor, but whenever I bring it up, Cornelious simply says "You do not become a scroll keeper from raw ability, Rocco. You must build up the skills and talents needed for the job over time," he had explained patiently. The princess opens the door, and I give a small bow, though my mentor merely says gravely, " I must speak with you, my lady," I look towards him. He sounds so serious... maybe this isn't about the rubber duckies.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Kryce ~~
Silverbeam declines and he quickly darts away. I shrug. "Oh no, leave that to the maids, but it was very kind of you to offer, Kryce." Stardust says softly, she then goes to her room. I swim to the wall and mutter. "Stupid, stupid, stupid," I shake my head and help out in the castle.

~~ Breme ~~
I nod at Draco. "There aren't many fish today..." I shrug. "I'll be off to Sunlight now. I think she's at the pub." Draco nods and I head off. I look around for Kryce but see no sign. I sigh and swim over to the pub's entrance. 

There was a door broken, and I smell the slight scent of Basta's cologne. I shake my head, amused. I walk in and see Sunlight in a maid's uniform. "What the..." My voice trails off and my eyes widen. Sunlight smirks. There's a fish next to her, I see pure rage in her eyes.


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

~ Diablo ~
My tail lashed strongly behind me as I raced away. Finally! I was away from that rotten cup, and I could see the palace in the distance. There I would request to join them, and everything would be okay. Right? Skimming the surface for a brief gulp of air, a continued to flee until I felt something powerful slam into me. Startled, I spun around to face my attacker.

~ Captain ~
Pacing in front of the castle doors, I focused on my duty: guarding the castle. Then, a HF male crossed into my vision. With a puff of my gills, I charged into the larger fish. It was my job to protect this palace,*"HALT."* I bellowed.

~ Rocket Zombie~
My vibrant colours and long tail made it harder to escape the other males, who gained up on me. Torn up and broken, I could see fish in the distance. Females, who may be kind enough to help me. *"Excuse me?"* I said quietly, trying my best to stay upright.

~ Ferris ~
Just great. Lost, tired and starving, I made my way slowly up the sandy hill. *"HELLO? HEY!! CAN ANYONE HERE ME?* I screamed into the waters, before setting some bubbles off with a sigh. I had just had a fight with Captain, and was exhausted.

~Charmfire~
I raced down the stairs, my short femme tail waving behind me. Where the hell was I? Swimming frantically over to a group of fish, I was chased away. I, Charm, had simply woken up with an odd 'uniform' on, and had no clue where I was and what I supposed to do.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Sterling~~~
I sigh, and slowly open the annoying rosetail's door. She's looking at some clothes with a confused expression on her face."Its called clothes. Your supposed to wear them." I say, giving her my most furious look."What are you doing here?!" says the betta, a disgusted look crawling on her face."The red one says I should..." I grimace. Soon I get the stupid apology over with. Suddenly a veil tail with a sort of kio pattern walks in."What the..." he says, dumbfounded. I glare at him. " Well, I'll be going now," I say loudly. I hiss in the creme colored bettas ear. ( do bettas have ears.... oh well...) " Don't _ever_ come to my pub again, here me?" I stomp out the door, slamming the door shut.


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

~Rocket Zombie~
I see a female angrily slam the door of what looks like a pub. Now would not be a good time to bother her , but I was in desperate need of medical attention. Backing away slightly, I allowed myself to carefully approach her. My sides stung as I submissively bowed to her. *"C-can you help me ma'am... please?"* 

~Charmfire~
Hearing an alarming _ bang! _, I spin around to face a large structure. The lovely aroma of food drifted through the water, and with a thrash of my plakat tail I took off toward it. Maybe I could apply for a job and rent a room at the palace? First I needed to eat. Settling down at the diner, I put my fins on the counter thoughtfully. *"An extra-large tetra platter with an Hikari Shake please."* said I, very politely.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Sterling~~~
I walk back to my pub. It's techinally not mine, but I'm the one who works the most here, therefore I deserve to call this old puppy mine. I look at the door, which has fallen over from the CT earlier. I groan. I'll need to fix that. Suddenly I hear a small, nervous voice."C-can you help me ma'am... please?" asks a betta. I look towards it. " Unless you need a drink or something to eat, I can't help you," I say, then look at him. His face falls. " Sorry," I add gruffly, then start to fix the door.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
Muse and the others come with me to welcome the newcomers. I lead the way through the busy streets. It looks like many fish are coming today. We swim towards the place where we will meet the newcomers. There are actually a few dumpings today, so not _everybody_ will be with us. "I think I can see the humans' shadows on the water," I remark. We hover just below the surface, ready to help the new bettas.


I can't resist! Must. Make. Another. Character.

Name: Khram
Age (human years): 10 months
Breed (Species): splendens
Gender: male
Tail Type: Double Tail
Color: Navy blue with lighter blue streaks in his fins
Personality: spoiled; uptight; commanding
Back Story or any other Notable things: He was spoiled by his humans but dumped. 
He is stuck up, and nobody likes him that much. His name means 'Blue' in Thai.


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

~Rockent Zombie~
Slightly shocked, I let my jaw drop and stare. Nodding softly, I swam into the pub and shouldered past a large half-moon. Mmm...it did smell good. Quickly darting back over to the grumpy female. *"Actually, can I get a blood-worm stew [eww!]? And for how much?"* Man, was I starving!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

<<Khram>>
Ah. My humans are coming to give me a treat. Maybe fresh bloodworms? After all, _I_ am too great for that freeze-dried stuff the peasants eat. My life is perfect, except for my name. I would of chosen something like King or Prince, but _no_, they just _had_ to call me Khram. It wouldn't be so bad if it didn't mean Blue in _Thai_. Ugh. Wait. The big human is putting is hand in my tank. That isn't so bad if he has a treat in his hand, but now there is nothing in it. And _why_ is there a _bag_ in his other hand? I flare up at him. _I'm_ the boss _here_. He should know that. But that _stupid_ human grabs a net from the table, and then I get nervous. _Not_ scared, _nervous_. Anybody in his right mind would be a tad _nervous_ if somebody tried to dethrone him. All of a sudden, that _wretched_ human grabs me in his net and puts me in the puny bag. "How dare you!" I shout, though the brute can't hear me. He takes the bag with _me_ in it into his vehicle. How I hate his vehicle. After a short drive in the wretched _thing_, He gets out and opens my bag, dumping me into unfamiliar water. "How _dare_ that big brute, that lazy lump, that stupid human, that dummy. How _dare_ he!!!" I thrash about in the unfamiliar water, screaming. I stop and see some other fish looking at me. For the first time I notice _multiple_ humans at the surface of the water. _They_ must have dumped the _others_. All of a sudden, I feel overwhelming anger towards those other humans, too. How _dare_ they expect _me_, Khram the king, to be with these filthy _peasants?!?_ "I demand to be taken back to my home _right now_, you stupid human!!" I shout at the surface of the water. A red crowntail emerges from the shadows and says, clearly amused, "You know, you're not going to get any help from those humans. They've left you. Don't scream about it, all you'll do is make a racket." Fury in my eyes, I say to her, "First of all, do you know who I _am_, peasant!?!?!?" She shakes her head, her amusement growing. I snarl at her, "I am Khram. You have no right to address me like that. But I will be generous and give you a chance, since you have obviously not recognized me. And where am I? And, _who_ are _you_?" "The name Khram had no meaning down here in the real world. The only place it mattered was in the world of people, and yours have abandoned you. You are in Waterflash, kingdom of Queen Stardust. And I am Flamesong, warrior in the war against ShadowMoon clan," she responds, and when I give her a blank stare, she adds, "I will give you a chance since you haven't recognized me yet." How _dare_ that fish mock _me_! I swim off and she calls after me, "Don't forget to register! The registration booth is down there to your left!"


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

[oooh Khram is awesome! I think I have to make a female for him now. Great. lol]
Name: Foxblossom [Katsunehana]
Age (human years): 10 months
Breed (Species): splendens
Gender: femme
Tail Type: rosetail
Color: silver base that turns into metalic blue
Personality: perfectionist, aggresive, a true fighter. Isn't afraid to get dirty
Back Story or any other Notable things: has a prominent italian accent.
-----------
~Foxblossom~
Ew, ew, ew. These cups where nasty...someone let me out _ now, now, now!_ Oh? Suddenly, the water lurched forward and so did I. Discusting particles of uneaten food wafted around, and suddenly I was in a warm, fresh water. Ummm... was all I could think as I drifted to the side, dizzy from the sudden change. I saw faces of other betta looking at me, and my face flushed in embarresment. Straightening out, I took on a posture that said 'I am the new eader around here', and strutted off with a puff of my gills. Hmph! Glaring at the others as I passed by, I angrily shouldered past a challenging male [Khram]. Flicking my short tail, I scoffed and continued to press on with a small sigh.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Sterling~~~
"Actually, can I get a blood-worm stew? And for how much?" he asks politely. I sigh. A customer is a customer. " That would be 4 copper pieces," I say, then go to the back, and call to the cook. " I need a blood-worm stew," I say, and someone calls for a beer. " And a beer," I add. He nods, and gets to work.
~~~Rocco~~~
Stardust nods, and Cornelious steps in. " Your highness, there is a unknown threat somewhere here," he says. _Yes, yes we all know that!_ " Something lurks in the abyss, waiting for the right moment to attack. A queen of shadows will come, and take everything we hold dear." He says, sounding very unlike his normal cheerful, slightly loony self. He lowers his voice. " Your majesty,I understand you just returned from prison, but this is extremely important, and we must prepare for the worst," he says, looking her in the eye. I stare at him wide- eyed. _Q A queen of shadows will come, and take everything you hold dear... _ My eyes widen, and I look at my mentor. Waterflash has just settled down after years of unrest... is another war upon us? " Anyway, we have a situation in the bathrooms, too. I swear, those mermaids are real, and this time, they came for the soap!" he says, then closes the door, leaving the queen to ponder. I look at the elderly fish, who is absentlymindedly humming a song. " Rocco, I need you to go to the prince for me, will you? He needed me at about this time to do... something for him, I can't quite remember what..." I look at him. " Of course, sir" I say. " Rocco, Rocco. How many times do I have to tell you? I prefer Cornelious, my boy. Just call me- oh, drat! I have some errands to do, good luck!" he calls. I sigh, then walk towards the prince's study, and softly knock on the door. " Your majesty, I am here in place of Lord Cornelious to do what you wanted." Nothing. " I am his apprentice... may I help you instead?" I ask cautiously. I hope he's not picky of my background. Cornelious found me at an orphanage, and took me in as his apprentice. He was the closest thing I ever had to family. Still, I'm not technically related to him, and I am often considered a peasant, which is why I much work twice as hard to prove myself, even though Cornelious insists I shouldn't care what they think of me.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

-Heathcliff-
After swimming away in no particular direction and with no particular purpose, I stop and hide in some foliage. My gills are puffing, and I need to rest. I'm honestly not used to swimming that much. I take stock of my surroundings. There are bettas everywhere! Some, are swimming about frantically, but others seem to be organizing in some way. I see a red Crowntail that seems to know what might be going on. I tentatively swim up to her.


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

*Ophelia* 

_What a morning…_I start to organize my thoughts, _I wonder how Mikael is doing without me, and Shrimpler! Oh that poor thing, he doesn’t have me there to protect him…_But I needed to think about the situation at hand; that pink female had grabbed the note Krusa was holding and delivered it to a cute green veiltail. 
“Krew,” I look at my little sisters small orange and black head, “Please let me do the talking,”
“Huff…fine…” She replies in an exaggerated sigh. She was definitely in one of her famous ‘Krusa moods’ where everything is utterly annoying to her. 
We cautiously approach the green veiltail and her friends, as we only had met one other fish from the kingdom. And that was the pink female who wasn’t the politest of sorts. 
“Hello,” I start to say when we reach talking distance, “my name is Ophelia and this is my sister Krusa,” I nod beside me as Krusa smiles hello, “that pink female ran into us before and we umm…” I couldn’t seem to find the right words, “…just wanted to make sure it got to the right place.” _Good enough…_


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Breme ~~
"Well, I'll be going now," The snappy fish glares at me. I glare back, I sniff. I swim over to Sunlight. "Are you okay, did she hurt you?" Worry fills my voice. "If she did anything to you, I'm going to bite her fins off!" 

The snappy fish comes back in. I glare at her, I sigh again. "Next time, don't be so careless, please." I say smoothly.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Kryce ~~
As I wander around the castle, I stop and look at the wall. Lady Stardust was on the wall. I keep on walking, towards the mess hall. _Will she ever like me back? I'm only a knight, and a peasant at that! If only there was someway... _I sigh.

I go to Stardust's room's door and knock with my pectoral fin. "Hello? My lady, are you there?"


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

~Charm~
I happily made my way toward the palace, where I would apply for a job. I was feeling slightly alone, as I missed my friends back in the ol' sorority. Sighing softly, I was so caught up in my thoughts I rammed into a male betta, Breme. Of course, I was startled. Backing away, I gulped and said, *"S-sorry...excuse me."* my voice faltered. The last male I encountered had killed my sister, and nearly did the same me! My face falls as I remember my beloved relative, and I cast my gaze at the sandy ground.

~Diablo~
Growling deeply, I puffed out the smaller fish. I then spat out a series of cusses, before flying back at him. Nipping Captain hard on his neck, I circled before racing at him again.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Breme ~~
A PK girl bumped into me while Sunlight nods and continues her work. 

"S-sorry... Excuse me." I blinked at her. "It's okay," I help her up. "My name's Breme, what's yours?" I look at her fins and see they're all tattered. I tilt my head and sit down on the bar. "How about if I treat you to a meal? My girlfriend works here for now, I guess we can eat here for free." I gesture to Sunlight with my fins.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
I watch the blue fish leave. Maybe I shouldn't have been so hard on him... Oh, great. Now I'm feeling sorry for him. But he was a jerk. But I shouldn't have done it. I'm a warrior, and warriors don't pick unnecessary fights. I'm debating to go over and apologize when I see a pretty silver female push past Khram. That settles it. I'm gonna help him if he lets me.

<<Khram>>
As I'm swimming away in anger, a stunning little silver female pushes past me. Wait...am I going _soft_?!? She's a _peasant_, for crying out loud. Or at least I think she is. Maybe I should ask her..._no._ _I_ am _royalty._ Flamesong's words come back to me. _The name Khram had no meaning down here in the real world. The only place it mattered was in the world of people, and yours have abandoned you._ No. I am still royalty. All of a sudden, Flamesong comes up to me and says, "Look, I'm sorry about what I said. I didn't really mean it. Do you want me to help you get registered as a citizen and into your new home?" I look at her blankly. "New home? Registering as a citizen? I-I thought..." I falter. I don't know what I think. I am torn in two. Part of me screams that I am _royalty_, and I do not _want_ to be a _citizen_. My more reasonable side says that it will give me shelter for a little while, and I might be able to work my way up to somebody important. Plus there was that little female... I make up my mind. "Fine," I say. Flamesong leads me to a little booth with a serious looking CT inside. "Registration?" he asks. Flamesong nudges me and I say, "Yeah. For me." "Come right this way," he responds. I go into the booth and get my picture taken. I also fill out a form with my name and all that. In a matter of minutes, I am holding my new card that identifies me as a citizen of Waterflash. As I turn to leave, the CT says, "Wait. Since you're new, we give you some money to give you a head start. It should be enough for a house, but you're gonna want a job soon. Go down the street, take a left onto North St, and you should see North Street Real Estate. They'll help you from there." I follow his instructions and end up at a modern looking office building. I enter and see a small orange female at the front desk. "May I help you?" she asks. "I'm looking for a house," I say, trying to sound dignified. She shows me to her private office and says, "I'm Jet. I'm your real estate agent for now. I have a sheet of available houses here. Take your pick." I nod and pick out the most majestic looking house. It's fairly small, but stands proud and strong. It's a tudor style home with stained glass windows. I count my money and I have just enough for it. We work out the legal stuff, and pretty soon, the house is mine. I get the keys and I swim down the streets of Waterflash. My house is in a pretty popular area of town. I get a glimpse of it for the very first time, and it seems fairly good. Not _too_ bad. It's _nothing_ compared to my home in the_ human_ world, but it's not the _worst_ it could be. I see a pub down the road. Maybe I'll try to land a job _there_. So many fish go to _that_ place, I'm _sure_ to get some popularity. Well, maybe I'm wanting to see that silver female again too...but _no._ I only care about my _status_. Climb _up_ the social ladder and be the _best_ of them _all_. All in a day's work for a fish like _me._



EDIT: As you can tell, Khram puts a lot of stress on things. He's very uptight.


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

~ Charm ~
I gape for a moment, surprised. I could use a drink right now, though. I'd never met a kind male before, and appeared shocked. *"I could go for a drink, thank you."* I said quietly, nodding gently. Maybe people will treat me nicer if I was with a few fish as my...friends?


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

Muse:

“Hello,” She begins, “my name is Ophelia and this is my sister Krusa,” she nods as Krusa smiles, “that pink female ran into us before and we um…just wanted to make sure it got to the right place.”
I smile.
"I see, nice to meet you, I'm Muse, this is Flamesong," I say gesturing towards her "and this is Sunlight," I pause, also gesturing towards her. "I apologize for causing you two any inconvenience."
I glance at the shadows cast on the surface of the water and notice it's almost half past four. 
"You two go on ahead without me," I say to Flamesong and Sunlight. "I'm meeting Silverbeam at the library, but i'll catch up with you guys later." I smile apologetically and look at Ophelia and Krusa. "It was a pleasure meeting you two," I say before swimming away.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Breme ~~
"I could go for a drink, thank you." The PK says hesitantly. I smile, and reassure Sunlight with a hug. 

We walk over to the bar and I order some Neon Cocktails. "Thanks," I add to the waiter. I face towards the girl fish. "So, what's your name?" I start off.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Oscar~~~
Mika and I dart through the streets, when we bump into a metallic blue and black HM, with a shrimp butler. " Oof!" I say, then look at him on the ground. " Uh... sorry... are you alright?" I ask, and Mika nods. " Very sorry, sirs. We must not have been looking were we were going... tell me, have you seen a flame colored female around here? Her name is Flamesong, we can't seem to find her." she says.


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

~Charm~
I take brisk sips, still a bit shy. *" I'm Charmfire, but you can call me Charm. You?"* she glanced at the two, smiling softly.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

(Psst, it's only Breme on the bar with Charm. Sunlight is working. lol)
~~ Breme ~~
"I'm Charmfire, but you can call me Charm. You?" Charm asks me. I laugh a little. "I already said so before, name's Breme." The drinks arrive and I thank the waiters. "So were you born here?" I ask. "I never seen you before."


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Sterling~~~
I look towards two waiters, who are serving two other fish. I really don't feel like fixing this door. " Hey!" I bark. " You two!" I say, pointing towards the waiters. " This door needs some fixing..." I say. they look at me with blank expressions. " WELL? GET TO IT!" I yell. I mimic Sunlight under my breath. " Ooh, look at me, I'm a _warrior._ I'm so special and pretty, and I knock over people's property, and forget ALL about it!" I say in a high pitched voice. " WHEEE Look how CLEVER I am, la la la," I say, with much force. The employees look at me nervously. Nobody likes to be around me when I'm mad. I glare at them, and they get started on the door. I rip off the employee of the month picture, and quickly draw a picture of Sunlight, then put it on the dartboard. " WELL, TAKE THIS! AND THAT! AND THIS AND THIS AND THAT! HA!" I scream, rapidly throwing darts at the center. Ori swims up to me. " You shouldn't talk about her that way, you know." he says calmly. I sigh. " Yeah, well," I say, calming down a bit. " Do me a favor and wipe that counter, will you? Some idiot ate too many tetra tails again," I grumble, and toss him a mop. " Sure," he says cheerfully.


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

[ohhh lol]
~Charm~
I nod, slightly embarressed. I dip my head to the waiter and sighed gently at his inquiry. *"No, I was just let in from my owners."* I opened my mouth to continue, before jumping at some crazy fish screaming. Leaning forward, I whispered, *"Isn't Sunlight your mate?"*


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Breme ~~
"No, I was just let in from my owners." She was about to start talking again when she was surprised by a screaming fish. I smirk. She leans forward and whispers. "Isn't Sunlight your mate?" I nod and back away a little. "Yep, but we don't have fry yet." I sniff. "She doesn't really like to be talked to when she's upset." 

At the corner of the pub I see Sunlight using a broom to clean the floor; her cheeks red with anger.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
Muse leaves, and I look at the sky. "No more arrivals today. I'll see you later," I say. I take a nice stroll around the kingdom, and run into Mika and Oscar. "Hey guys," I greet them, "what's up?"


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Basta~~~
I pace back and forth in my house. I really need a hobby. I flinch at the though of working at that beat up pub, so I can't do that. I walk out, and sigh, looking at the castle. _I might as well._ I call to a carriage. " Hey, you!" I call. He stops. " I need a ride. To the castle." I say. He looks at me, with a confused expression. " What business do YOU have at the castle?" he asks suspicously. I shove some money at him. " Just take me there, before I do something awful to you," I grumble, and he quickly gets on the carriage,and I get in.


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

She glanced over to the screaming betta, whom was yelling at Sunlight *"I'd be angry, too if someone was yelling at me like that."* she whispered before sitting back down uneasily.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Mika~~~
After the run in with the shrimp and HM, I see a familiar shape. Flamesong! " Hey guys," she says, greeting us. " What's up?" I sigh with relief. " Flamesong, Oh goodness, you have no idea it is to finally see a familiar face! You see Oscar and I were quite lost, and we couldn't find any of you," I say happily. " We were looking al over for you!" adds Oscar, who looks is possible, even more relieved than I do.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Breme ~~
I sniff. "The fish out there was my father... Speaking of him going to the castle, I must go." I stand up and swim to the door. I nod to Sunlight and I swim off to the palace.

I enter and see my father. "Basta, what are you doing here? You know only the royals and castle guards are allowed." I gruff. "I don't want you taken to the prisons in the catacombs."


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
"Flamesong, Oh goodness, you have no idea it is to finally see a familiar face! You see Oscar and I were quite lost, and we couldn't find any of you," Mika says. Oscar quickly adds, "We were looking all over for you!" "How about I take you guys to Del Rose Cafe for dinner? My treat," I suggest. Del Rose Cafe isn't _really_ a cafe, but it's an amazing restaurant! It's my favorite place to eat. Plus, I just got a new job as a interior designer, so I have extra cash.

(Yes, Flamesong is an interior designer now. I couldn't think of any jobs and then I started thinking about the fact that a room in our house is getting redone, so...yeah. :lol


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Basta~~~
"Basta, what are you doing here? You know only the royals and castle guards are allowed.I don't want you taken to the prisons in the catacombs." I blink. " Right." I say, then walk off, not bothering to take the money from the taxi driver. _What a fool, you can do what you want to do!_ A defiant voice says in my head to me. Huh? No that makes no sense... he's probably right anyway. Suddenly feeling confused, I walk home. Suddenly I see a looming figure in front of me, hidden in the shadows. It doesn't look like a fish... what the..? I blink, and its gone, as quickly as it came. I shake my head. " I'm crazy..." I mutter.

~~~Oscar~~~
"How about I take you guys to Del Rose Cafe for dinner? My treat," she offers. I do feel really hungry... I open my mouth to say something, and Mika elbows me in the ribs. " I appreciate the offer, Flamesong, but you don't have to-" " OK, let's go!" I interupt. She gives me an annoyed look, and I shrink. She looks so pretty when she's angry... but rather imposing too, for a nerdy fish. I feel a sad feeling in my gut, for making her angry.


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

~~~Stardust~~~
The scrollkeeper enters my chambers and starts talking when we are interrupted by a quiet knock at the door. "Are you in there, my lady?" I hear the muffled voice of Kryce ask. My heart skips a beat and I let him in. He swims in and before he can say anything I tell the scrollkeeper to continue.

~~~Rosebud~~~
I watch all the commotion and process from afar when I look up to see it was almost four. Panicked I race into the castle and into his room. When I got there he was rummaging through his closet. "Her rerseberd. Hep I dernno what..." He said with his face away from me so the words sounded silly and muffled he raised his head to look at me and finished his sentence, "to wear..." I laughed and swam over to his closet. He watched me as I picked through his clothes. "Aha!" I say pulling out a light blue formal jacket that matched the tip of his fins. "This is perfect!" I say as he puts it on. He places his crown on top of his head. "Mhmm yup. It says casual but this is important," I sum up. He takes the shell on his dresser and puts it in an inside pocket of the jacket. "Thanks Rosebud, You're the best!" He says to me and darts out of the room. I turn to leave. I decide to go out for a walk.

~~~Silverbeam~~~
I pace the library waiting for her to arrive, practicing over and over in my head. _Was I really going through with this? Too late_ and the library doors open...


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Argh, sorry Silverbeam! I thought you were in your study!
~~~Rocco~~~
I sigh, and open the door, instantly regretting it. I just intruded without permission from him! " I'm so sorry, my prince, please forgive me..." I say nervously, than regain my posture. " I was told by my mentor you needed something, and he sent me instead." He doesn't respond. " My lord, I'm his... apprentice," I add. " Can I help you, he said you required assistance?"


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

*Krusa* 

I let Ophelia talk to Muse, but she left hastily. _The note must have said something important._ I'm getting bored and want to explore, so I tug at Ophelia to hurry away. 
_They were done talking to us anyway._ I'm thinking of my big brothers and miss playing with them...but Micah was sick. And that's why we are here; to get medicine.
~~~
We swim down the street, Ophelia behind me fumbling over a map. When I see a blue female with a red and purple veiltail pass by, I glance behind me and see them headed for the group we were just talking to. But as I look through the crowd I see a familiar pair. A white bodied halfmoon with long black fins, glinting blue when he moved against the light, was chattering to a small shrimp with the Moss Pillows emblem painted on his back. It was an anchor with vines entwined throughout the curves of the metal, hard not to notice as a native of that Kingdom. 
"Sissy look!" I point to where Mikael and Shrimpler stand arguing. 
Her gold eyes look up from the map and stare ahead. She flicks her tail the way she does when she's nervous or agitated. "What in King Sonate's name is he doing here?!"


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

~Charm~
Watching as he frantically swam away, I sigh and get up to to leave. His father was a royal? Wow! Swimming outside, I quietly waved goodbye and headed to the park to find a place to rest for the night, tommarow I made a mental note to find a job. Eyes trailing the ground, I settled down on a rock with a small sigh. I forgot to ask Breme where I even was!

[captain just passed away ]

~Diablo~
I swam friskily down the streets of this new place, eyes fixed infront of me. Where was I going? I did not know, but I needed a place to stay. A hotel or something.


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

Name: Avia
Age (human years):1
Breed: Splendens
Gender: Female
Tail typelakat
Color: Turqoise and white butterfly
Personality: sweet, kind, freindly, generous, caring, always worrying about others.
Noteworthy: owns a hotel in the village


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Breme ~~
My father shakes his head carelessly. "Right." I watch him as he swims off, the opposite direction of the castle. I sigh. _Everyone's so different after the war. What changed between us? _As I enter the castle, I wonder. _We're all so separate from each other. I thought we were going to be actual friends? _I sniff and swim on the palace carpet. I look at every direction.

"Now..." I whisper. "Where's Kryce?"

~~ Kryce ~~
Lady Stardust lets me enter, her scrollkeeper was there. It seemed I have interrupted them. "I'm sorry, my lady." I start to back away. "I was hoping to talk to you, alone?" My words seemed like an offer.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
Mika declines, but Oscar is trying to persuade her. Eventually he wins, and we swim over to Del Rose Cafe. That's my favorite thing about it. It's so close to everything, and swimming over there is great. There's loads of scenery. We swim along and finally enter the restaurant. I get us a table and pretty soon we're chatting away, looking at the delicacies on the menu. My mind wanders for a second and I think, _What was on that note that Muse got? Was it something from Silverbeam?_ Whatever it was, I will find out soon enough. I start thinking about Manny. I haven't seen him in a while. He's so busy lately I've hardly had time to talk to him. I try and put my mind back on the menu and what Mika and Oscar are saying.


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

Oops, thought Sunlight was with Flamesong and Muse on their way to escort the new bettas. xD

Muse:

I'm in front of the door, of the library, with my fin on the handle, nervous. I slowly push open the door, to find an apprentice, and Silverbeam. The apprentice is telling him something, but in this moment, we're frozen, our eyes fixated on each other.
"Silverbeam..." I breath, not knowing what to say.


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

The small femme betta dipped her head in greeting to Flamesong and the others, before swimming away to open the hotal. Flipping the sign to "come in! we're open!", I sat at the steps and waited for a fish to rent a room.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Breme ~~
I shake my head. Why am I worrying over my past best friend? I turn back towards the door. I should be worrying about Sunlight!

I swim as quickly as possible to the pub she was working in. "Sunlight?" My eyes widen with miss. I swim over to her, she starts to speak.


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

~~~Silverbeam~~~
The scrollkeeper's apprentice is talking about something but I can't manage to pay attention. The door creaks open and my hearts thumps heavily in my chest and I see Muse standing there. I stare into her eyes, almost frozen in time. "Silverbeam..." She says quietly. I lightly push the apprentice out the door and close it behind him. I turn to Muse. "I-I don't know where to start..." I say as I take her fin and lead her to a little table and allow her to sit down. I sit across from her.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

~Heathcliff~
Apparently, my arrival was expected, along with who knows how many other bettas. I register and get an identification card and a little bit of money, then follow the others to a place called Waterflash Kingdom. I see a beautiful palace, and cant wait to get inside to rest my tired fins, but am told I am not allowed in the palace. It is sppsrently for some royalty and I am not royalty. I am so tired I could sleep on the street, but I wouldn't feel safe with a lot hese strangers around me. 
I swim aimlessly about, pass a pub but I am a little ashamed of my tail that I had bitten, and I was hoping I could grow it back before I saw too many females. Finally I come to a hotel... A sign says vacancy. I go inside and see a turquoise and white plakat at the check in counter. It's a female, curse my luck. Well, she won't know I bit my own tail like a scared fry. I could say it was from a fight! That's right, a fight.
"hello, miss," I say, in a voice that's sounds pitiful and meak. I clear my throat, raise my dorsal fin a bit, and continue in a stronger voice, "I'd like to inquire about getting a room."


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Rocco~~~
To my suprise, I'm pushed out the door, when a female comes in. Did I do something wrong? I anxiously pace back and forth. I can't believe myself! I must have had said something... I sigh. I walk to my room. What is the princess going to do about the threat, I wonder. She _is_ busy.... then I will see what this threat it... I know its a female... and maybe it's called " queen of shadow"? I'll go into the library when his highness is finished.
~~~Basta~~~
I swim out of my house, and bump into someone, an old looking fish, who has groceries, and they fall to the ground. " Hey, watch it!" I yell, suddenly angry. The fish looks at me with a quizzical look. Not scared, quizzical. He shakes his head, then picks up his groceries. " You might want to watch your actions, you could be rude to someone important," he says. " Tsk tsk," he says, then swims off. I glare at him. How dare he! _He had no right... hunt him down... seek out the elder fish... you know you want too.... slaughter him!_ a voice I could have sworn was female snarls in my head. Wait, no what's wrong with me? I shake my head. I really am losing it.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
The waitress comes to our table. "I'd like a personal size bloodworm pizza, please," I say. She jots down my order Mika and Oscar order as well. A harsh feminine voice snarls inside my head, _Come on, make that waitress hurry up, or destroy her!_ I blink. Those are not my own thoughts. I would never do such a thing. Sure, I have a knack for putting jerks in their place at times, but I would never hurt any fish. I shiver, hoping no fish would notice the sudden terror on my face.

<<Khram>>
I head into the packed pub. I see a tough green dragonscale and say frostily, "I'd like to apply for a job here." She snaps, "Go in the kitchens. I just fired the chef. You're the new one now." Not bad. I've _always_ had a taste for magnificent food. Now _I_ will be the _best_ chef this kingdom _ever_ seen! I swim to the kitchens and gape at the mess. It's _horrid_! One can _hardly_ expect _me_ to work in such conditions. But if this will help me climb the social ladder, I shall clean this..this _dump_ so I can work. I set to work with a mop and a towel, making sure it is all clean. It takes me a little while, and I _loathe_ every second. But finally I am finished, and I go look at the orders. I freeze. They never had_ this_ stuff in _my _world. A fish tosses me a recipe book and shouts, "All you need is in there!" I frostily nod and get to work on the orders.


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

~Avia~
I sighed, realizing today was going to be just like yesterday. No buisness. My last staff member had quit this morning, and I was broke. I guess no one needed an hotel anymore. Sighing again, I grab a piece of poster board and my best paint. In big, bright orange letters I wrote 'VACANT. NOW HIRING.' looked it over, before holding it to the front door and pushing a tack to keep it in place. Swimming onto the street, I hailed a cab.


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

Muse:

Silverbeam lightly pushes the apprentice out door, and takes my fin. 
  "I-I don't know where to start..." he says as he offers me a seat. He takes a seat across from me. _I don't know where to start either_. I look down.
"I-I've missed you so much" I say, my voice cracking.


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

~~~Silverbeam~~~
"I-I've missed you so much," She tells me and her voice cracks. I smile, "I've missed too... A-and, I feel so selfish for not being there for you, and I don't want to hurt you... I..." I say thinking hard about what to say, "Muse, the truth is I love you and I want to spend the rest of my life with you..." I tell her as I get it up and swim around the table to her. I take out the shell from the inside pocket of my jacket and turn to her taking a deep breath, "I want to be there every moment you need me. I want to be a part of your life, and I want you to be a part of mine..." My voice cracks a little and I clear my throat. I open the shell, "Muse, will you marry me?"


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Mika~~~
I happily chat, while we order, when I notice Flamesong suddenly looks terrified, as if she's seen a ghost. " Flamesong?" I say, giving her a worried look. " Nothing is wrong, is it?" I add.
~~~Sterling~~~
"I'd like to apply for a job here." a cold voice says, and I turn around to see a navy blue DT. "Go in the kitchens. I just fired the chef. You're the new one now." I snap, then watch him go back to the kitchen. He doesn't exactly strike me as a master chef, but oh well. If he messes up, I'll just fire him too. 
~~~Basta~~~
" That's it. I'm just going home," I mumble. I stomp home, and look in the mirror, when I jump back, startled. That's not my reflection in the mirror. A beautiful female comb tail stares back at me, grinning. Her glistening white fangs shine in the light, and her scales are a deep, penantrating black, yet they have strange silver gleam. She has a mischevious, evil look in her eyes. _Basta, Basta. Are you startled?_ A voice in my head says. and I look in the mirror to see that whoever is in that mirror is talking too. I narrow my eyes. " What the...?" I say. _I know who you are, my friend. I know everything._ I glare at the fish in the mirror. " Who _are_ you?" I snarl. _Don't be so aggresive... I have a proposition for you. I can't imagine what it must be like for you... your capable of so much more. _ _Come with me, Basta. Come with me, the Queen of Shadows! You were once so glorious, full of victory and strength. Now look at you! Your a little goody two shoes!_ " ENOUGH!" i yell, and throw a rock at the mirror, and it breaks into shatters. But her face appears in each indivual shatter, and she laughs cruelly. _Stop trying to be something your not! I know the taste of blood, the howls of pain are something you need. You enjoy it. Why run from your true self?_ I stare at her. Did I actually once enjoy the killing? My thoughts reflect from earlier. _I miss the action._ She's waiting for my answer, I can tell. I shake my head. " I don't know who you are... but I can't go back." I say, glaring at it. " Then allow me to give you a head start!" she screams, and shadow swarms from the shards, and everything goes black.
~~~Rocco~~~
I run to Cornelious's study, and search through the books. " Queen Naiad... also known as Queen of the Shadows... hmm..." I murmer. I read as my eyes skim the page. _For thousands of years, a queen of shadows ruled Waterflash. She was well known for manipulation, and her trickery. When she didn't get her way, she killed, or used her powers to convert them to her side. She was granted an un natural long life. Soon a young hero named Angus and a small army of fish rebelled against her, and she was defeated, though after her great defeat neither Angus nor any of his soldiers were ever heard from again. It was unknown how she was, and soon legend turned to myth, and myth turned to rumors, and Naiad was forgotten._ I slam the book shut. If this is true, I must tell Cornleious!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
"Flamesong? Nothing is wrong, is it?" Mika says worriedly. "No, everything is fine," my voice trembles. I stare at the table, trying to calm down. All of a sudden, a jet black face appears. _My dear Flamesong,_ it says in my mind, _come with me and you will never be forgotten or abandoned again._ I grit my teeth. _I'm over that now. I don't care about that stuff. I have Manny,_ I reply from my mind. The silky voice says,_ Or do you have Manny? Face it. You've been forgotten again, this time by someone you thought cared about you with all his heart._ I am suddenly filled with fury. _He does care!_ I cry. He does! _Darling, we must face the facts. Here, you are nothing. But with me, you could be so much more,_ the voice says. _NO!!!!_ I thunder. The face slowly disappears and I stand up. "I'll be right back," I say to Mika and Oscar. I swim to the hidden room and lock myself in. And then I let myself cry.

--Lissa--
I'm swimming around and I see a fish pouring over a book and muttering. "Is something wrong?" I say. I catch a glimpse of the title of the book. Queen of Shadows. No. She can't be back. She can't. But then why else would somebody...no. I'll have to ask Flamesong some questions. She might be able to help me. But in the meantime, I have to find out why this fish is looking at the book do desperately.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Mika~~~
"No, everything is fine," she says shakily, but her eyes, full of fear, give her away. She leaves, and I exchnage a glance with Oscar. " I'm going after her," I say, and sneak towards her. What is going on with her?
~~~Rocco~~~
"Is something wrong?" someone asks. I look up. It's the princess's scientist- Lady Lissa. I stare at her with wide eyes. " She's coming," I whisper. " I'm sorry, I must go! My mentor needs to know what's happening!" I say frantically, and swim away, leaving the book open.
~~~Basta~~~
I stir, opening my eyes. I slowly get up, in mechanical motions. I look in the broken mirror, and smile. My eyes glow an eerie green, and I grin wider. I have fangs too, now. What a treat. The queen was right- I'm not made for peace- I'm made to demolish, to kill. I serve her now, and soon, she will attack, but first, I must find her. It suddenly all becomes crystal clear. The catacombs. Silverbeam mentioned them once, and I will go there... _You will not be alone. I will assist you, and when I break free, you shall be my general._ I start to walk towards the castle. It's very far away to walk, but I will make it, and free the Queen of shadows. Even if it kills me, I will.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

*Sunlight's Dream*
_*Come... over here..*_ I swim over near the voice. _*Thats it... come, my child....*_ A fish erupts from the black void. _Who are you?_
The black comb-tail laughs. _*I'm glad you asked..I'm Naiad.*_ She reaches out her fin, and I take it. Suddenly,I'm in a beautiful obsidain room. She gestures to a seat, and I take it. _* Dearest Sunlight... you are not much a warrior.... but your personality suits me. *_ I look at her in confusion. SUNLIGHT! REMEMBER WHO YOU ARE! _WHAT THE-? Where am I?!_ I try to get up, but I can't. _*Meddling wizard...*_ She swims over to the window, ruefully looking out of it. _*He helped imprison me you know. BUT NO MORE! I have one last card to play!*_ I start to relax, a strange foggy feeling. _*An army.. of dedicated warriors..*_ My eyes fog over. She shows me images of Basta and Flamesong. _Why me?_ She shrugs. _*I can't resist such a BEACON of pain and anger. Besides.. your here. And I'm sure I can find a use for you.. maybe you'll have the honor of being my host. Who knows?*_ She laughs, then frowns. _*BLAST! That old coot is shutting me out..*_ Then the scenes faded away, and I awake.
---------
"Miss?" An old fish stands above me. "Sorry, to disturb you, but your herbs are here." He place the strange plant on my nightstand. "Wait I never ordered-" _He's already gone.._


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Cornelious~~~
Troubled, after putting away my grocieries, I pace back and forth. If Naiad is really back.... then this is quite bad. This could be very dangerous for Rocco... I can feel a disturbance... the queen has already corrupted one, i could tell when I bumped into him. Who else does she wish to manipulate? Scroll keepers have a few powers, not as much as the royal family, but in the past many of us have been quite powerful in out magic. I must summon enough to find them, they can't give in. I make a blast of energy, and I realize I'm in one victim's dream. I see 2 figures in the distance. Perhaps I am too late._SUNLIGHT REMEMBER WHO YOU ARE!_ I say desperatly. She can not give in, whatever she does. The queen is fighting, I can tell.... I can only withstand her much longer... I teleport myself to another victim, who is crying softly." Don't give in," I say softly to her, not sure if she can here me. This can't be good... I must alert the queen again. Queen Naiad of The Shadows has risen. I teleport back to the castle, and Rocco sees me, and dashes up to me. " CORNELIOUS! NAIAD, SHE'S-" " Shhh...." I say quickly. " Rocco, my boy, I need you to go the queen. Tell her..." I pause. " Tell her Naiad is back, and she will attack without mercy." He stares at me. " Hurry!" I say urgently. She should know the tail of the Great Angus and The Queen of Shadows, I shouldn't have to explain to her.

And I give you Cornelious. I won't make another character guys, pinkie pie promise! Cross my heart, hope to die, stick a cupcake in my eye!

Name: Cornelious 
Age (human years): 7
Breed (Species): Splendens
Gender: Male
Tail Type: Double veil
Color: pineapple, with flecks of blue
Personality: kooky, a little loony, yet wise, and can be very serious and intimidating at times
Back Story or any other Notable things: is the last of a line of scrollkeepers, Rocco's mentor


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey guys please catch me up, I was banned so I couldn't see anything that happened


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
Mika easily picks the lock and says to me, "Flamesong, tell me the truth. What's going on?" I blink and start to speak, but I can't. My mouth won't open. Mika looks at me with worry in her eyes. _*This is just the start of your punishment for not yielding to me, Queen of Shadows. But give into me now, and you will be free,*_ the voice from the table says. _No. You will never have me, _I think. I suddenly feel like somebody stabbed me. I can tell Mika can hear the Queen of Shadows, too. _*Little Mika, this is what happens when you do not listen to me,*_ the queen sneers. I gesture for Mika to get out of this place. It isn't safe...

<<Khram>>
I go home for a rest. After all _I_ need my _rest._ _I_ am still royalty. _*Indeed you are, my Khram,*_ a silky voice says in my mind. "Who are you?" I say, my eyes scanning my house. *My wonderful Khram, look inside your head, not around you. I am Naiada, Queen of Shadows,* it says. I like her for some reason. *Khram, you are royalty. It is in your lineage. Your grandfather was once a king. You no doubt feel mistreated by these peasants that hate you so,* she purrs. I nod. _*Well, that time has come to an end, if you decide to come with me. Once I am free, I will grant you a kingdom, and everyone will bow to you. It is the opportunity of a lifetime,*_ she says. "Yes," I say. A bit of shadow goes into me, but it's enough. My eyes glitter, and I am drawn to the catacombs. I meet up with another of my kind on the way. I nod to him, and he nods back.


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

Muse:

"I've missed you too... A-and, I feel so selfish for not being there for you, and I don't want to hurt you... I..." he pauses, "Muse, the truth is I love you and I want to spend the rest of my life with you..." he tells me as he rises from his seat and swims around the table stopping in front of me.
"I also wish to spend the rest of my life with you" I pause, "I love you too...and I understand you have your royal duties..." I whisper.
He takes out a beautiful shell from the inside pocket of his jacket and turns to me, taking a deep breath, "I want to be there every moment you need me. I want to be a part of your life, and I want you to be a part of mine..." his voice cracks, as he opens the shell, "Muse, will you marry me?" 
I nod, speechless, as I pull him in a tight embrace.

_I, also want to be there, every moment you need me.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

_As I hug Silverbeam, I notice a glint in a cup behind him, and I observe it curiously. Suddenly a face appears.
_*Muse, darling, do you really think Silverbeam, a prince, would marry a mere commoner like you?*_
"_He isn't like that,_" I spit, telepathically. 
"S-Silverbeam," I pause, stuttering "Whose reflection is that on the cup?"


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

guys can someone please catch me up?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Sure, Lilly! We're all in Waterflash and Silverbeam just asked Muse to marry him. There is also this fish called the Queen if Shadows, a.k.a. Queen Naiada, who is sending thoughts into other fishes' minds and trying to convince them to join her army. She uses thoughts to communicate, and whenever you see someone typing in bold and italics at the same time, that's the Queen of Shadows. She is trapped in the catacombs, and persuading fish to get her out so she can take over the kingdom. When she takes over a fish, she puts a bit of shadow into them and their eyes glow green and they have fangs. So far she has taken over Basta (who you already know) and Khram (a spoiled fish used to living with humans and getting whatever he wants).


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Breme ~~
Sunlight passes out, I swim quickly to her. "Sunlight? What's wrong?"


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

*Ripple*
It's been days since I last saw civilization, and now I see it. Waterflash Kingdom. But for some reason a dark haze seems to float over it. I must tell Silverbeam, Quickly, I swim to the kingdom, pushing past the guards. Unrecognized as a fighter in the war.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
The pain is unbearable. I have a gash near my eye. I concentrate as hard as I can, struggling to get free. I finally do, and I shoot out like a rocket to the kingdom gates. I don't know why. I feel like somebody is there, somebody who will understand. I crash into the fish I never thought I'd see again. "Ripple!" I exclaim, "I'm so glad to see you. Come with me to my apartment. So much is going wrong." Fear fills my eyes. Ripple and I dart through the crowds if fish and I finally reach my apartment. I lock the doors, close the windows, and make a force field around it with a bit of magic Cornelius taught me. Ripple and I sit down, and I explain. "There is this fish, the Queen of Shadows. She's been going into fishes' minds and making them into part of her army. I resisted, but she punished me. I'm already worried that she's gotten Manny," I whisper in terror. There. I admitted one of my worst fears. A lone tear falls from my eye.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

*Ripple*
"Wait, did you just say, Q-queen of Shadows? I have had experiences with her, I can help you." I say. "It'll take a few days, but I can make her leave you alone."


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

I'm backkkkk lol Neptunes gonna join
Name:Neptune
Age (human years):1
Breed (Species):Guppy
Gender:Male
Tail Type:halfmoonish shape
Color:yellow with black speckles
Personality:kind,caring,shy
Back Story or any other Notable things:The son of waterflash kingdoms #1 healer also best friend to Basta


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

jona31 said:


> I'm backkkkk lol Neptunes gonna join
> Name:Neptune
> Age (human years):1
> Breed (Species):Guppy
> ...


Yayy Neptune's back ! This RP's not the same without the guppy.


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

~Neptune~ I wake up in a dark dark cave. It feels like I have been sleeping for a long time, oh my friends where are they Basta BASTA, flamesong FLAMESONG where is everyone I start to swim around, as I swim aound I notice a rock with the words SIP Neptune wait thats me ahhhh I'm dead, I poke myself nope not dead hmmm I use my powers to create a small ball of light to find my way out of the cave. This is weird it's like there was a war here I send a mind message to Basta hmm it seems like somethings block my message I'll just go into his mind then all I can see is darkness I hear a large and evil female fish speaking to basta Basta BASTA who are you talking too, all the sudden the voice directs to me who are you how dare you interrupt me then out of the dark a lightning bolt strikes me hey I shoot light at the creature it squeals how dare you brake my mind control I shoot another bright light the creature leaves Bastas mind then light returns back to him I hear him start wonder whats happening Basta Basta it's me Neptune where is everyone?


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

hey guys just wanted to let you know if you were in the school for the gifted RP i have indeed resurrected it from the grave here's the link http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=242626


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
"Wait, did you just say, Q-queen of Shadows? I have had experiences with her, I can help you. It'll take a few days, but I can make her leave you alone," Ripple says. "Thanks," I say, "meanwhile, would you like to come with me to tell the prince? He and Queen Stardust must know of this threat." I sigh. My life has been one disaster after the other. Stupid me, thinking my life would perfect as soon as I got to Waterflash. I feel a tinge of longing for when we were all huddled in the cave the night I found them, the night when we became free from all the ranks and confusion, and united. I wish we didn't have to get all this permission to see our friend, whom we've known better than any of those guards. Oh, I wish. The danger we faced then seems pitiful compared to now. Then it was just tyrants, with no magic, just strength. But now the Queen of Shadows...if she can turn us into her slaves, her pawns, who knows what kind of danger we're in? Ripple says we can resist her, but for how long? How long until the oceans I love are rules by this witch of a fish?


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry guys I think I'm going to have to resign  I can't keep up with my busy life and coming back to pages of responses. Ophelia and Krusa can just go back to their home in Moss Pillows, they aren't big roles in the story anyway. Bai!


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Basta~~~
Finally, I arrive at the castle gates. The guards give me a questioning look, and in one swift motion, they're lying on the ground, dead. I sneak past everyone I see. I don't care if I have to kill a few more fish, but I would prefer not to be seen for now. _Keep going... GO!_ hisses Naiad. _Of course, my queen. Just be patient._ I say in my mind_Basta? Basta! Who are you talking to?!_ another desperate, small voice says. Something clicks in my mind. Neptune... is alive? _.... Neptune?_ I say, then harden. _Go away, you nosy pathetic guppy. _ I growl. I don't exactly know where I am going... I just have this feeling... I'm positive I'm getting close... I can feel it.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

*Ripple*
I explain everything to Flamesong, then hurry out in a rush. As I run out I bump into Basta. Wait, Basta? He's muttering something about Neptune. I hide my face and swim away as fast as I can. I can't talk to him right now.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Basta~~~
Suddenly I bump into someone. Ah, I remember her... Ripple, the one who was severly hurt. Wonder what she is doing in the castle? I promptly shove her aside as I keep walking, towards the stairs. I feel a deep longing. _Finally, a revolution of darkness, of bloodshed and battle._ I remember Neptune for a moment, his cheerful ways, his kind smile, his... no! I shake the thoughts off. I serve The Queen of shadows now, and I must never turn back, to the others. In fact, I think I will enjoy killing them, if I can. The shocked, surprised expression on Silverbeam's face as blood spills from his wounds... or the betrayed look of hurt, and anger of Breme as I kill him, slowly painfully, just for fun. Oh yes, I like this me _much_ better.... I was never meant for peace, never meant for good. I think I am much better suited to be this way._No! I will kill the prince, me! But first, let us ignite this fire by killing off the old scroll keeper. It's only a matter of time before we get the flame colored one on our side, and the snob one too..._ Naiad hisses in my head.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

*Sunlight*
*Why do you fight? I've already won!* I keep walking onto the streets. _LA LA LA! NOT LISTENINNNNNGG!_ I feel a sharp pain. *You WILL fall before me!*
I yawn, though I'm a little nervous she's right. _If your so powerful, why don't you just take control of my mind now?_ The pain ceases. *I've only shown you a SLIVER of my power! You want power? I WILL GIVE YOU POWER!* I suddenly stop. _Ohnoohnoohnoohno-_ I cringe. *Hmm.. let's have a little test..* I-she? surveys the streets. *How about that one?* She forces me to look. _Oh no.. not her.._ I swim forward. *YES!* I open my mouth, and words that are not mine come out. "Ripple.. so she followed us eh? To weak.. always was a heavy burden.." She makes me say I just loud enough for her to hear. Ripple pretends not to notice, but I can tell it hurt her. The worst thing was, those were my thoughts. From the darkest corners of my brain. *Beautiful.. how's that for powerful, hm? Now off to the catacombs we go..* I swim forward to the castle. _Just shut up..._ I practically see her smirking.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
Ripple is walking out into the streets. I see Sunlight taunting her. I swim up to her furiously. "Sunlight! Why would you hurt Ripple like that? She's had a hard time. And she's going to help us resist the Queen of Shadows," I say. "I-" she says, terror in her pretty eyes. A voice comes out of Sunlight, but not her own. "*Resist me, silly little Flamesong? You've always been the neglected one. You and that Ripple. No matter. Soon I shall take over you, Ripple and Sunlight. Oh, you didn't know that she's not mine yet? I'm toying with her now, until she swears complete and total allegiance to me. Having a petty slave to release my anger on is quite rejuvenating. You must try it sometime, Flamesong. Now, where was I? You will be the lowliest slaves in my amy. And you will be sent to the front lines, to die first. For that is the price you pay when you resist the all-powerful Queen of Shadows!*" My temper takes hold of me, and I shriek, "You will never take us over! Never! You're nothing but a stupid old fish who uses her voice to scare everybody! Our forces could defeat you in an instant!" "*Not so, silly little peasant. My takeover has already begun,"* she smirks. She gestures and a vision appears. I see Khram and Basta, turned into her minions. I see Mari, Jaq, Ripper, Sori, and Gert part of her army as well. I turn towards Sunlight, looking into the depths of her mind and seeing the shadow-fish lounging there, beginning to take over Sunlight. "YOU CAN'T!" I scream. I stare at her with all my concentration, and drag her into my own brain. The shadow-fish wordlessly shrieks. I can't let her have Sunlight. I can't. I will resist complete take over as long as I can. "Get Ripple! Tell her what's happening!" I scream before the shadow-fish enters my brain. She won't make me her slave. I will fight like Sunlight did. I must. *No you mustn't*, the familiar voice purrs in my mind. In my anger, I concentrate and locate the shadow-fish again. I stab her with some sort of fire and I hear her shout. I don't know how I keep locating her inside minds, or how I stabbed her. I just..I just _did_. I must keep doing that. That will prevent her from completely taking me over, at least until Ripple comes.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Breme ~~
Sunlight runs off, talking to herself. _Is she mad at me? _I frown, and sulk back to my home. "I wonder what's wrong with everyone... Basta is skittish, Sunlight is feistier than ever, what's wrong!" I moan.

A voice starts to come in my head. _Don't you remember how your mother died? She died because of your father!_ I shake my head. "Who's there?" I swim up, looking around my house. _Silly fish, I'm in your head. Your mother and sister died, have you ever thought who was to blame? _"No, no, no..." I murmer. "Stop!!" I scream. _I will never stop.

Not until I have vengeance on what was rightfully mine._


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

~Neptune~
I guess I'm all alone on this trip I guess I should swim north I pass by a few familiar objects when all the sudden I see it waterflash kingdom I found it I really found it I swim through the gates and try to find my friends I see Breme all the sudden he starts to talk to himself then he started to scream I quickly swim up to him Breme BREME!!!!!! are you okay he keeps saying get out of my mind witch get out I decide I better tap into his mind and see whats going on I see darkness and then I hear an old womans voice talking to breme she screams you again I quickly get out of bremes mind Oh my fins the queen of the under realm is in Breme's mind I quickly shoot a beme of light over breme almost instantly he wakes up from his night mare what happened he replied I dont know i say


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Sterling~~~
I look towards the back. What in the name of Stardust is taking him so long? " Do you mind hurrying up?!" I yell to the back. " We have hungry customers here!" I bark. I narrow my eyes. What is taking so long.
~~~Basta~~~
I go deeper and deeper down the stairs, and the air gets mustier and mustier. Still, it can't be as simple as swimming down the stairs. They can't leave a place like this unguarded... but it has been thousands of years. She was probably long forgotten, by those who should.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Breme ~~
Neptune comes in my house and shines a bright light on me. I moan. _Don't you hate guppies, Breme? Kill him! _"I can't..." I mutter. "He's a friend." I frown. _I'm in control of you now, there's nothing you can do! _I hear a mocking laugh then I start walking, I push Neptune aside and sneer. "This is the big bad world, how is a little fry going to survive?" I cover my mouth with my fins. I start walking towards the castle.

"What do you want me to do?" I shiver as I ask that question. The silent reply was. _Things. I want you to do things._


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

~~~Manny~~~
Balancing four platters on my fins and shoulders, I swim through the Del Rose Cafe. I work there now, as a waiter. As I set the last platter down in front of an elderly couple, I see a flash of orange out of the corner of my eye. It's Flamesong! I turn to greet her, but before I can even get close she runs into the bathroom. I sigh. I pull the glittering ring out of the pocket in my waiter's suit, then carefully place it back it. I'll ask her when we're alone. I turn around once more, before she bursts out again, her face terror-stricken. What could be wrong? She swims as fast as she can away, and bursts out of the restaurant. I swim after her with all of my might, completely forgetting about the ring. We swim for miles, before she finally collides with another fish. Who could it be? Then I recognize the fish -- Ripple. I swim out of the shadows, and pant:
"Flamesong, Ripple, are you okay?"


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
"Manny!" I say, "The Queen of Shadows is back. I'm trying to fight her from taking over my mind and making me one of her slaves." I lean against him, suddenly feeling like all I want to do is run away from all of this. I take a deep breath, and drive the shadow-fish out of my mind. It glides away with a shriek and I say to Manny, "I think I'm safe from it for now. I'm not sure, but it's the best I've got."


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

~~~Manny~~~
A look of concern crosses my face. "Does Silverbeam know?" Flamesong shakes her head.
"We should tell him. Maybe he knows something we don't." She nods. I turn to face Ripple.
"Has this been happening to you too?"


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
Manny asks Ripple if its happened to her too. She shakes her head. Not yet. She hasn't been here that long. The three of us go to find Silverbeam. My mind drifts to Manny. He looked like he had something important on his mind when we saw him. I'll make sure that he can tell me after we tell Silverbeam what's happening. A guard stops us and I say, "Tell Silverbeam that its Flamesong, Manny, and Ripple and we have an urgent message." The guard was obviously appalled that I hadn't used Silverbeam's title, but he nods and speaks to another little fish who speeds inside. He must be the messenger.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Kryce ~~
A red VT female whispers to a guard; with two other bettas behind her. One without a dorsal, and a dark other. I mutter, "What is it now? Silverbeam is busy." I shake my head, as they try to swim past, I stop them.

"What is your duty here?" My eyes set on the fiery female. "Well, hello there." I smirk.


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

~Neptune~ yeesh why is everyone acting so wierd I see flamesong,Ripple, and Manny I swim up to them they look surprised Hi guys


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
"What's your duty here?" A fish demands. "Well hello there," he smirks to me. Manny swims closer to me, the message in his eyes clear. _Back off,_ they say. I look the new fish in the eye and say, "For your information, I am Flamesong and my friends here are Manny and Ripple. Perhaps you know that we helped defeat the ShadowMoon clan? And that we have an urgent matter to discuss with Silverbeam, and if we don't tell him, the kingdom will be destroyed?" The fish gives me a glare and I am about to say more when a voice I never thought I'd hear again speaks behind me, "Hi guys." "Neptune!" I say, "I'm so glad you're here. Maybe you can help us get into the palace to speak with Silverbeam. We have another reason to speak with him, now that you're here. We're waiting for the messenger to come back, and then we'll go in, I hope." Kryce's eyes widen. "Neptune?" He asks in wonder.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Kryce ~~
I nod as they tell me their story. "I see." I look at the hallway towards Silverbeam's chamber. "His chamber is straight down there, to the left, and then to the first right. I'll take you there, and I suppose my friend mentioned you before." I smile. "His name's Breme."


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Rocco~~~
" Rocco, my boy, I need you to go the queen. Tell her..." Cornelious pauses, a worried look in his eyes. " The Queen of Shadows has returned," I nod fearfully. I'm not sure whether or not I should tell the prince or not, I suppose I'll just tell them both. I swim as fast as I can towards Prince Silverbeam's chambers, and stop when I see 2 fish and.... a guppy. Obviously not any guppy, he's the son of most powerful healer ever known to Waterflash. I go up to the others, and bow quickly. " Excuse me, I need to speak with the Prince, it's quite urgent," I say, and wait for their response.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Kryce ~~
A fish swam up to us. "Excuse me, I need to speak with the Prince, it's quite urgent," I sigh, and slap my face and drooped my fins. I turn around to the main group. "How many of you are here?" I shake my head and lead them to the chambers, "I don't think Silverbeam is here... He's usually with Ms. Muse."


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Rocco~~~
One of the fish sighs, and slaps his face, drooping his fins."How many of you are here?" he says wearily. I stiffen, slightly annoyed. " I came here because my mentor, who just so happens to be the scroll keeper, sent me!" I snap, annoyed. He doesn't respond, but says"I don't think Silverbeam is here... He's usually with Ms. Muse." I look at him, surprised he didn't use the prince's full title. Who is he to do that, anyway? I keep my mouth shut though, as he leads all of us down the chambers, and I try to look professional. Cornelious was always unusually casual with the queen and the prince, but that may have something to do with how long he knew their parents. I barely know them, so I try to be respectful.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Kryce ~~
The fish stiffens and talks more. _I don't need anymore of this! Why are they here? _"Why exactly are you guys here?" I knock Silverbeam's door. "I'm Silverbeam's bodyguard, and part of the Betta Circle. I protect this kingdom for a living!" I gruff. "I won't let you in unless you tell me."


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
Another fish comes along and it's clear he's here for the same reason as us. I believe he's Cornelius' apprentice. "He's with us," I say hurriedly to Kryce. He nods reluctantly and lets us in. We see Silverbeam and Muse, looking very happy. "I'm sorry to interrupt, your Highness, but we have an urgent matter to discuss with you. The fate of the kingdom rests on it," I say to Silverbeam after bowing respectfully.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Kryce ~~
I nod and allow them in. I bow to Silverbeam. "My lord, these fish wish to speak to you. What exactly is the problem?" I gruff.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Rocco~~~
"Why exactly are you guys here?" the fish says, giving me a suspicious look. "I'm Silverbeam's bodyguard, and part of the Betta Circle. I protect this kingdom for a living!"I won't let you in unless you tell me." he adds. I freeze. I didn't know he held such an important positon. " I'm sorry, I had no idea-" "He's with us," a pretty orangish red betta says. I shoot her a grateful look. " Yes, I'm Lord Cornelious' apprentice," I add hastily. We open the door, and I stare at the flame colored female, she doesn't even bow. I make a small bow. "My lord, these fish wish to speak to you. What exactly is the problem?" says the one named Kryce, sounding annoyed. " Queen Naiad is escaping, and my mentor sent me to tell you, my lord..." I say, my voice faultering.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Kryce ~~
"Queen Naiad is escaping, and my mentor sent me to tell you, my lord..." Rocco says quietly to Silverbeam. I gasp. "The Queen of Shadows?" I shake my head and droop my fins. "Naiad is my mother... She has taken ghost form, and she was supposed to stay in the taverns in the box!" I whisper. "Who let her out?" I growl.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Basta~~~
I come to a large temple, and walk straight towards the center, where I can make out a figure chained to the ground. Naiad. " My queen, I have arrived." I say. She nods eagerly. " Yes, yes, cut me free!" she hisses. I take a spear from a skeleton, and cut her loose. She screams with truimph, and her screams echo through the cavern. " YES! YESSS!!!! FREE! I'M FREE!" She screams. She turns to look at me, giving me a cold smile. " Of course, this will not go unrewarded... you can be my general, my bounty hunter, and my advisor... all rolled into one," she says. " How can I be a general without an army?" I say. For a moment a small voice in the back of my head says something. _What have I done? Why am I even doing this?_ I shake off the strange, horrified feeling. " Oh, you would be surprised. Not only do I have many allies, hidden when I was imprisoned, I can be very... persuasive," she says, with a cruel laugh. " Come, we have work to do," she says.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

*Sunlight*
_*Sunlight... I HAVE NEWS...*_ I flinch. _I'm done with you. Your words can't hurt me._ She laughs in my head. _*Thats right dear. 'Sticks and stones can break my bones, but words can NEVER hurt me' *_ Another laugh. _Were are we going?_ I struggle to see what is ahead, but a plant blocks the way. _*Jack and Jill fell down the hill,*_ As she blabbers on about nursery rhymes, I pass through the plant. _Oh my gosh..._ A huge gorge is in front of me, and she's gonna make me jump. _NO PLEASE! DON'T MAKE ME-_ She interrupts. _*Yeesh. I'm giving you a choice sweetie. I know you have the stuff to be a good warrior. A little training, and you'll be ship-shape! Now, what do you value more? Your friends, or your freedom?*_ I edge closer to the end. _YOUR RUTHLESS! FINE! FINE! IF YOU REALLY WANT MY STUPID ALLEGIANCE THAT BAD! FINE!_ Then, I jumped. _BUT YOU'LL NEVER GET ME ALIVE!_
Suddenly, I stopped in mid-air. _Wha-?_ Evil cackles filled my brain. _*Thats right Sunlight dearest. I can make you do ANYTHING. Even if its impossible!*_ I felt like crying.


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

Hey guis  I'm baaaaaaaaack! I've been working on art recently c; And here's my link to roleplay art if ya wanna check it out! http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=210570
~~~Silverbeam~~~
As we're entwined in a tight embrace she tenses up for a brief moment and stutters my name. "S-Silverbeam... Who's reflection is in that cup?" she asks me nervously. I look over to see a dark shadow for a second then my own reflection. I dart forward and smash the cup to pieces and curse under my breath. "I should've seen the signs..." I spit quietly. I turn back to see Muse surprised at my sudden outburst. "Muse, listen to me. There's something very dark going on here. If you here any female voice in your head, tell me immediately. It's a very evil and powerful... Queen, let's put it. And she will try to kill you or try to get you to kill me or my sister," I tell her. Taking her fin I lead her up to my sisters quarters. I burst through her door. "Stardust!"


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

~~~Manny~~~
Just as we enter Silverbeam's quarters, Draco bursts in too.
"Silverbeam..." He pants. "Silverbeam I heard her... Naiad... She's back!"


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Cornelious~~~
I stay in the library, carefully skimming through a book, when I look up and see a familiar face, her scales the color of shadow. " Naiad. How nice! Please, have a seat," I say politely, and watch as she continues to stare at me. "You know why I have come." she murmers, a glimmer in her eyes. " Yes, I do as a matter of fact. I'm afraid you can't have it." I say calmly, watching as she glides toward me. " Ah, Cornelious. How brave you must think yourself... a scroll keeper who will defend his beloved scrolls to the death. I need a certain one... a scroll that can keep me from being defeated once I rise," she says softly. I don't look at her, but my eyes slowly wander towards the chandelier, where the secret to defeating her is kept. I cock my head. " Really, I don't think you can get very far looking for it, Naiad. It was destroyed long ago," I say, looking her in the eye. She suddenly snarls. " Listen, you old coot! You can either show me where it is now, or I can kill you. Either way, I get it." I smile. " I doubt that, because like I said, it was lost long ago." She roars with fury, surrounding me with shadows. " You helped "defeat" me, Cornelious, and now you will die!" She screeches. Then everything fades into darkness, until it swirls into a beautiful place, with crystal clear water, and beautiful plants. I nod towards my ancestors. I'm home. But Rocco.... I can only hope he can uphold his new duty as scroll keeper.
~~~Rocco~~~
I hear bloodcurling screeches coming from the library, and my head snaps towards the source of the noise. I run to the library, and gasp. The place is a mess, and in the middle of it, I see a body, limp and unmoving. I take a closer look, and see the fish is wearing colorful robes, and has blue eyes, that no longer twinkle. " No... NO!" I yell.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
I hear a scream from the library and my blood runs cold. I swim over, but I see Rocco is already there. I see Cornelius' body laying limp and I bow my head. I swim back to Manny and say, "Let's go. There's enough fish here to tell Silverbeam about Naiad." I can't be this close to the Queen of Shadows. I'm already worn out by the last struggle with her. Plus, I remember Manny wanted to tell me something before, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

can i join? I was not in the last roleplay and I tried to read what has happend so far, but it was all too confusing. Can anybody give me a brief recap of what has happend??
Does your character have to be like your fish or completely different? And can it not be like your fish either?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome, Charis! We're all in Waterflash, a kingdom built by bettas, under the rule of Queen Stardust. Her younger brother, Prince Silverbeam, just asked Muse to marry him. There is also this fish called the Queen if Shadows, a.k.a. Queen Naiad, who is sending thoughts into other fishes' minds and trying to convince them to join her army. She uses thoughts to communicate, and whenever you see someone typing in bold/italics at the same time, that's the Queen of Shadows talking. She is trapped in the catacombs, and persuading fish to get her out so she can take over the kingdom. When she takes over a fish, she puts a bit of shadow into them and their eyes glow green and they have fangs. So far she has taken over Basta (who you probably know already) and Khram (a spoiled fish used to living with humans and getting whatever he wants). Flamesong just barely managed to escape being taken over earlier. Manny, Flamesong, Ripple, Rocco (the scroll keeper's apprentice), and a I think a couple others have come into the library to tell Silverbeam about Queen Naiad. Basta has freed her from the catacombs and she has just killed Cornelius, the scroll keeper, after he wouldn't reveal the location of a scroll that would make Naiad invincible. And that's about it. If I missed anything, the other users will hopefully remind me. XD


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

ok. so where can i come in?


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

Muse:

Silverbeam pulls away and quickly smashes the cup. 
"I should've seen the signs..." he spits quietly.
I look at him with confusion and surprise written on my face. 
"There's something very dark going on here. If you hear any female voice in your head, tell me immediately. It's a very evil and powerful... Queen, let's put it. And she will try to kill you or try to get you to kill me or my sister," he explains.
"She spoke to me..." I whisper, picking up a piece of the shattered cup. I stare at it defiantly. _She won't get me---or Silverbeam and Stardust._

He takes my fin and we burst through a door.
"Stardust!"


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

charislynne said:


> can i join? I was not in the last roleplay and I tried to read what has happend so far, but it was all too confusing. Can anybody give me a brief recap of what has happend??
> Does your character have to be like your fish or completely different? And can it not be like your fish either?


You can create your own fish character, or create one based on one of your 'real life' fishies. Your also allowed to have multiple characters if you choose. If you want, you can create a character with a background as a resident of the Waterflash Kingdom and then weave yourself into the plot unless you have another idea.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Rocco~~~
I stare at the body. It can't be. It just can't be! This is a nightmare, or one of his stupid jokes. Soon he'll turn over, chuckling, and tell me how priceless my expression was. He'll tell me we're perfectly alright, then pat me on the back. But... I'm not alright. The same fish who took me from that orphanage all that time ago, to give me a second chance, the closest thing I ever had to family. Gone. _What will I do without him? Without him to protect me from the snobs who think ill of my background... and without his friendly, cheerful, kooky, yet wise nature..._ I run out of the library, tears streaming from my eyes, then run outside, to the royal greenhouse. _I suppose he wouldn't want me to grieve. I must uphold my new position as scroll keeper. And I will do just that.... but... Naiad... if she's back... what will she do next?_


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sweating, I slid down from the bars on which I had been exercising. I pulled my water bottle out of my gym bag, (I know fish can't really have water bottles underwater, but this is fantasy, right?) and just as I was about to take a gulp, a face appeared on the surface of the water. I almost dropped the bottle in surprise. 
"What do you want?" I demanded, though I felt rather stupid talking to a reflection. 
*I want you.* It replied. 
"Be more specific."
*I am Naiad, Queen of shadows. Serve me and you shall be rewarded.*
A look of horror crossed my face. "I will never serve you! Not after what you and your 'greatness' did to my childhood! Never!" And with that, I smashed the water bottle on the floor and swam as fast as I could up to Silverbeam's chambers. The door was already open, and several other fish, including Famesong and Manny were already there.
"Silverbeam..." I panted. "Silverbeam, she's back! The Queen of Shadows is back!"


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

Name: Sunflash
Age (human years):11 months
Breed (Species): ?
Gender: Female
Tail Type: Plakat
Color: Purple with white tipped fins
Personality: shy, but outgoing
Back Story or any other Notable things: newly dumped fish


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Do you want me to do a post where you come in, Charis? Then you can take it from there. Like maybe you come into Lissa, the queen's scientist's, lab and meet Lissa?


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

sure, fine by me


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

--Lissa--
I'm about to walk out of my lab to ask Rocco if he has a certain scroll I need when I run into a pretty female plakat. "Hello," I say, "I'm Lady Lissa, the queen's scientist, but you can call me Lissa if you want. What's your name?"


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Breme ~~
_Go on, my servant. To the catacombs! _"Why are you doing this?" Breme frowns. _I am in control of you, don't you dare question your queen! _Breme makes a straight face. _Your mother and sister died remember? Your father Basta killed your mother! And if Silverbeam didn't order Iris and everyone else to battle, she would have lived! Silverbeam killed your sister!


_Breme stops swimming and his eyes narrow. "I must kill the king."


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

~~Sunflash~~

I'm just swimming around the Waterflash kingdom only partly hoping to meet someone new. I'm somewhere in one of the corridors when to my surprise, a door opens and a beautiful yellow crowntail swims out. She asks me what my name is. "Sunflash" I answer in my shy personality, but remembering my outgoing self, I ask, "Whats yours?"


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Breme ~~
Breme goes up the stairs away from the catacombs. _Good, Breme... Now, go into the castle. _Breme nods and he goes up the stairs, he bumps into two female bettas. A PK and a CT.

_Act casual, no one must know your plans to kill the king! _"Hello, there." Breme smiles to the female bettas. "What are you doing here?" Breme's voice changes quickly to urgency and irritation. "Royals, guards, and servants are only allowed in the castle. Not peasants." Breme's eyes look at the female bettas' raggy clothes.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Rocco~~~
Slowly, in mechanical motions, I swim slowly towards Cornelious's old study, which also served as a lab sometimes for him. Everything he ever owned would be mine, he had told me so, it was even in his will. I swim, until I hear a menacing voice. "I must kill the king." I blink, then shake my head. Nobody in their right mind would dare... unless Naiad has taken control of him? Not my problem... I have had enough of problems. Suddenly I see a letter, on the table, written in Cornelious's fancy cursive handwriting. I pick it up, and begin to read.

_Dear Rocco,
If you are reading this, I suspect I am dead. A great threat is rising, and you will be a part of it. The queen no doubt will suspect that you know of where the scroll is that can prevent her defeat, so I highly suggest giving it the king for safekeeping. Rocco, you may have been an orphan once, but remember, you are great. You can achieve great things, never forget that. 


Sincerely,
Cornelious

P.S I do hope they have dancing, wherever I may go. I do so enjoy a good jig._


I stare at the letter, tears brimming in my eye. No, not again. I tear the letter into shreads, and toss it away. It's completely useless. How did he know he would die?! He could have prevented it, prevented me losing the only friend I ever had, or the closest thing to family. "I hate him!" I scream.
~~~Mika~~~
Still in the bathroom, at the cafe we were brought to, I ponder what I shall do, which I have been doing for exactly 5.12 hours. I sigh, then slowly walk up to castle. Whatever is going on, the queen or Silverbeam must know! Oscar eagerly follows, then stares at me for a moment. I frown slightly. " What?" I say, puzzled, and he, is possible, turns even more red, and turns away, mumbling his aplogies. I shrug, and continue quickly swimming towards the castle.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

~~Sunflash~~

My eyes shoot to the crowntail's, hoping she had a good answer. I try sending messages through my eyes, I am trying to say through my eyes,"Say something like, she's with me, or something like that." I keep staring at her wondering if it worked.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Breme ~~
The two fish just stare at each other. Breme's eyes have turned to ice. "Get out then!" He flares at the females. _Good, good Breme. They'll be frightened for sure!

_~~ Kryce ~~
"I can't believe my mother has... Done this to everyone." Kryce shakes his head with despair. "I never thought she would do this but.. This.." Everyone else just stares. "What shall we do? Plans? Strategies? We have to end this once and for all!"

---

I think someone should be the Queen of Shadows. Just a thought.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

~~Sunflash~~

The other fish sure did scare me, but I didn't know what to do. Should I swim away? Should I stay? I hope the other fish is smart and will answer. Being a brave fish I swim up to him and I say, "I'm not afraid of you... too much, but I also think she belongs here. What kind of trouble did I just get myself into?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

--Lissa--
"I'm not afraid of you... too much, but I also think she belongs here," Sunflash says. I look at Breme, puzzled. All of a sudden Flamesong swims up to him furiously.
~~Flamesong~~
I hear voices around the corner and decide to investigate. I peek around the corner and I see Breme, Lissa, and another fish. I think her name is Sunflash. I met her a couple days ago. I hear Breme saying, "What are you doing here? Royals, guards, and servants are only allowed in the castle. Not peasants." He flares at them and sneers, "Get out then." I rocket furiously in front of Breme. Has he gone insane? "Breme! What has gotten into you?!? You're talking to my sister, the queen's _personal_ scientist, and her guest! How dare you tell them to leave! You're not a royal or a servant either, so leave them alone!" I snarl and flare at him. What happened to the old Breme I knew? The one that was always so kind and gentle, the one that was fair and understanding? I stare at him, my disappointment and dismay covered by red-hot anger. I see him staring level at me, a green tint in his eyes. I look deep into his eyes. This is not Breme. This is a monster. A monster I have no sympathy for. "Get out of here," I hiss. I see a short flash of the old Breme in those green eyes, momentarily back to normal and filled with hurt. But they quickly harden and the green comes back, stronger now. He looks away and I turn to the two fish behind me. I say to them, "Sorry. I don't know what's gotten into him." Lissa murmurs, "The Queen of Shadows has gotten into him. That's what." I say quickly, "Both of you, stay in Lissa's lab. You'll be safer. I'll try to make a force field once you're inside." They swim into the lab and close the door. I grit my teeth and make a force field and swim back to the room where Silverbeam and the others are. "Breme has been enslaved," I say grimly before I swim to Manny.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

~~Sunflash~~

"Thank goodness she came." I say to Lissa, "By the way, who is the Queen of Shadows? She sounds like a bad fish."


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Breme ~~
A red CT comes over. I snarl as she shares her words. _She's the one that broke your heart... I bet your new love is with someone else now; just like Flamesong is. 

_I snarl. "I am a royal guard for the king! How dare you say that to me? You're nothing but a peasant!" _Good, Breme... Now kill her! _I whisper to myself, with dread and fear. "She doesn't deserve that, my lady.." _So? Does that hurt more than breaking your heart? _My eyes turn into ice. They swim into the castle, into a lab. I follow them, as they close the door. I go through the door. "Ooh, powers?" _Yes, Breme... I will give you anything!

_I shove all three females to the floor. And I laugh. "I am invisible."


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
"I am a royal guard for the king! How dare you say that to me? You're nothing but a peasant!" Breme snarls. I go back and follow the others into the lab. Breme comes as well and shoves us to the floor and chuckles. "I am invisible," he says. I send out a bolt of magic into his mind, temporarily making the shadow-fish in his mind injured. The green light leaves Breme's eyes. I look into them and see the hurt from long ago, when I left him. I continue sending bolts at the shadow-fish while I gently say, "Breme, remember Sunlight. You and me just...never worked. But you and Sunlight are meant to be. And you and me are still friends. I still care about you. But Sunlight cares about you even more. She wants you with all of her heart. Keep fighting the Queen of Shadows. For Sunlight."


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

~~~Stardust~~~
My brother bursts through the door with Muse behind him and shouts to me. Before he can continue we hear a loud scream echo through out the castle. I rush from quarters with everyone behind me and burst into the library. I see the scroll keeper afloat, dead. My eyes start to mist. My brother comes up behind me and puts and hand on my back. "I-I came to tell you that, she's here... Naiad." He says shakily. I nod, "I know," I tell him, "Gather up the guard, and the fish who came with you on your quest, they'll all be needed." I turn to Rocco, "Clean this up." I say sternly, "You have to take over his position. I don't have time to deal with us, I have to warn everyone... Kryce, you come with me." I say and briskly leave the room.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Breme ~~
"Breme, remember Sunlight. You and me just...never worked. But you and Sunlight are meant to be. And you and me are still friends. I still care about you. But Sunlight cares about you even more. She wants you with all of her heart. Keep fighting the Queen of Shadows. For Sunlight." Flamesong whispers to me. _No, Breme! Don't be weak like them! She broke your heart. _"You broke my heart..." _She left you. _"You left me..." _She chose Manny over you. _"You left me for Manny..." Words spill out of my mouth. I can't do this! I will never hurt Flamesong!

_Oh, but you will Breme. Because I am in control of you. I will use all your past pains against you. And there's nothing you can do._

~~ Kryce ~~
We go into my lady Stardust's room to get Stardust. Then we see the scrollkeeper dead. I bow my head in sadness. Silverbeam goes to his sister and share few words. "You have to take over his position. I don't have time to deal with us, I have to warn everyone... Kryce, you come with me." Stardust's clear voice lifts me back up, and she leaves the room. "What shall we do, my queen?" My eyes bright and blue with courage.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Rocco~~~
I leave the study, going towards the library. I might as well clean up, it is my position now. I wonder if there will be a funeral for my mentor? I go in to see the queen among others there, and she tells me to clean up. I nod, and see they have removed the body. The others leave, and I look around. If I was supposed to show the queen the scroll, where is it? Slowly, I start to put books away, and clean up the broken shatters. Bitterness fills my heart. How could he do this to me? Leave me so alone, so dreadfully alone. I suddenly feel like a small, unwanted orphan again, with no family, and only the solemn orphanage to keep me company. Am I destined to be alone?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
"You broke my heart..You left me...You left me for Manny..." Breme says. I look at him sadly. "Breme, the past is the past. What matters is now. Fighting against Naiad," I murmur. I see pure suffering written on Breme's gentle face and my heart aches. Suddenly I see Lissa bent over in agony, whimpering, "Queen of Shadows...STOP! No..." I see Sunflash bound to the table by shadow ropes. I bow my head. "Naiad," I snarl, "you will not have my friends. I will not let them suffer." Quieter, I whisper, "Take me instead. Just let them go." I close my eyes and a tear falls out. Breme looks at me, his expression unreadable. "Tell Silverbeam and Manny and the others," I say to him. Lissa looks at me and is about to protest. "No. I can't let you suffer. I will try to fight," I say. Bits of shadow whirl in the air and enter me. The others are freed from their agony. _*Good girl. Good choice. Now tell the others to get. Now.*_ I stare at the others. "Go," I say, the words unwillingly coming out of my mouth, "You see how your fierce little friend has been taken over. Now shoo."


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Breme ~~
I nod, as the evil inside me just... Disappeared. I look at Flamesong. She risked her soul for me. "No.. Flamesong!" I gasp. "Naiad, you will not take her!" I pounce on top of Flamesong, her soft eyes now full of ice and hatred. "Why are you doing this? Is this suffering worth it?" I frown.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
Breme says, "Why are you doing this? Is this suffering worth it?" I push aside the shadow fish and say, "Do you know what she was going to do if I didn't?" Breme didn't see the pictures in my head. He didn't see what she was going to do. But the shadow fish comes back.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Post deleted by Saphira.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Saphira, that's god-modding. (usually against the rules in roleplays)

Breme is still in the lab with Flamesong, Lissa, and the PK.  You can come over if you wish.

~~ Breme ~~
"Naiad, don't so this!" I growl. "Flamesong did nothing wrong!" As I look at Flamesong's eyes they looked empty. Soulless, but full of hate and all the bad things in the world. "Okay.." My voice struggles to keep up. "If I give you my life, will you leave ALL my friends alone? If you hurt Sunlight... I swear," I lash my tail fin.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Saphira, that's god-modding. (usually against the rules in roleplays)


Whoops, sorry! 

I had no idea. >.<


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's okay.  Without that, it's not really a roleplay. lol (learned that the hard way)

Let the RP begin! /(^.^)\


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

~~~Stardust~~~
Kryce asks something about what we're doing and I turn to him with tears burning my eyes. _I'm so afraid, I've dealt with something like this alone... And now the scroll keeper, whom I was so close with is dead I-I..._ "Listen," I say looking into Kryce's eyes which are full of courage, "We're going to warn the kingdom. Anyone who has been controlled must be found and contained... I can't keep the truth from them, the have to know who," I choke out, my voice caught in my throat. I clear my throat, "who died." I turn and see that we're at the front balcony which overlooks the kingdom. Taking a deep breath I talk into a shell which rings throughout the entire kingdom, "Listen, there is a very dangerous force which has intruded on our kingdom. You are all in danger. If you hear a dark voice in your head, you must come to the kingdom immediately." I say, "And yes, this is a code red danger, this is not a drill. There has been a death."


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Kryce ~~
I nod as Stardust's voice rings sweetly in my ears. When I heard _death _my eyes opened. "Look," I shuffle my ventral fins. "I'm sorry my mother did so much to your kingdom.." I bow down. I shake my head. "How will we get rid of her?" As I ask that, I remember my fryhood memories; from a vision. _Never use... The Cup of Light... _The real life comes back to me. I gasp heavily.

"Stardust... I think I know the weapon we can use to exterminate my mother."


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

OK I'm gonna try this RPing thing one more time.
Can someone give me an opening or is this bad timing? I really do not want to read 20 pages.. 
I would like to do male and female siblings that come in together.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Olympia said:


> OK I'm gonna try this RPing thing one more time.
> Can someone give me an opening or is this bad timing? I really do not want to read 20 pages..
> I would like to do male and female siblings that come in together.


You can totally join now if you want, and you don't need to read all of the pages. You can easily incorporate your characters into the story as having been dumped into the rice paddy by your human owner. One of us can help you from there by having our fish greet you and show you around.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Okie dokie!

1.
Name: Ophelia
Age (human years): 1
Breed (Species): Splendens
Gender: Female
Tail Type: Veil Tail
Color: Red cambodian
Personality: Eager and excitable. Doesn't think things through or consider consequences very well.
Back Story or any other Notable things: Was dumped into the rice paddy with her brother.

2. 
Name: Wolfgang
Age (human years): 1
Breed (Species): Splendens
Gender: Male
Tail Type: Veil tail
Color: Red butterfly
Personality: Calm, cool and collected. Protective of his sister.
Back Story or any other Notable things: He is blind and his eyes are a solid silver colour. He can still get around well enough by feeling water currents to avoid obstacles and can sense others around him.


--Ophelia--
She swims through the rice patty, still dazed from what had happened. 
_How will we survive now? We are surely doomed in such an uncivil place!_
She turns around to see Wolfgang following behind in complete silence. She knows he is behind her, but due to his quiet nature has the habit of turning around often just to be sure he is there.


==Wolfgang==
He feels his senses heighten while trying to absorb as much information as possible. It's terribly confusing for a fish who has never left a jar and cannot see his surroundings. He keeps close to his sister. There is too much going on around, too many objects, he can sense other living creatures nearby but cannot make anything else out.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
Breme looks at me helplessly. "Okay..if I give you my life, will you leave ALL my friends alone? If you hurt Sunlight... I swear," he says to the Queen of Shadows. "Breme, no," I say, back to myself for a second in time, "you need to stay safe and guide the others. I will try I help from where I am, but it's too dangerous for you. You must help the others." I collapse onto the floor. Fighting Naiad is getting harder and harder. "Lissa, lock me in here so when Naiad gets to me again, you will be safe. You don't know what she'll make me do." Lissa nods and tries to guide Breme out of the lab.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

~~Sunflash~~

I swim quietly out of the lab. Flamesong is still in there. Thoughts whirl through my head, "The Queen of Shadows...Naiad... What will she do to Flamesong?" When everyone is out but Flamesong, the door locks. It was teribble. I never want to face that Naiad again, but I feel like I may sometime soon...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Breme ~~
"Take me... But leave the rest of my friends alone!" I frown. _Please... I wouldn't ever forgive myself if anyone gets hurt because they saved me! _Flamesong's eyes turn green, nodding with evil approval. "Very well, Breme." A dark cloud comes out of Flamesong and then she faints. The cloud gets into me. _We must go, Breme! _I see a flash of light and then boom.

I'm not in the castle's lab anymore, I'm in a base. I look around the base and see fish, so many fish... "This is my army.." Naiad's words ring in the cold current. "I will spare your friends, if you choose to stay with us." I nod. _Sunlight... This is for you. _"Yes, my queen." I bow. Naiad laughs an evil mocking laugh.

"We will lead an attack on the Waterflash kingdom, and there's not a single fin that knows how to stop us."


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
Breme takes the evil cloud out of me and I faint for a few seconds. But just before I faint and he turns evil, I whisper, "You'll see me again soon. I have a plan." My plan is simple, thanks to what Naiad accidently showed me before she took over Breme. Such as the fact that her followers can infect other fish and make them Naiad's slaves. I can pretend Khram infected me, and go into her army pretending to be one of Naiad's. Then I'll get as much information as I can. As far as appearance, I know a bit of magic. I quickly tell Lissa and Sunflash my plan, and we go to Silverbeam and the others in the library. "Naiad has Breme again. But I have some good news. She temporarily took over me, and I manage to get some information out of her. I learned that her soldiers can infect other fish, so look out. Anyways, I can pretend to be infected and pretend to be one of her soldiers. I can use my magic to make me look like one," I say. I quickly say a couple of words under my breath and I look into the mirror. I now look like one of them. I hear Lissa gasp. Yep. My magic works. I turn back and continue, "I could get as much information to you about their plans as I could so you would be ready. What do you think?" I look anxiously around the room. I know it's risky. But I'm used to risk. I spent most of my life in the wild, a runt on her own. I practically thrived on risk. Risk to steal food from the pirate's stash, risk to find out who was in the caves I slept in, risk to even swim out in the open. I'm used to risk now. Risk and concealing myself, whether it be hiding behind a stray plant or pretending to be someone I'm not.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Kryce ~~
"I hear fish in the lab, follow me!" I tell Stardust. As I enter the lab, I hear the fish think of the plan to destroy my mother. "There's only one weapon to kill her... The Cup of Light."


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

--Lissa--
"There's only one weapon to kill her... The Cup of Light," I say to Sunflash. We've been discussing what will happen ever since Breme left and Flamesong went to tell the others. All of a sudden I hear somebody saying, "I hear fish in the lab, follow me!" It's Kryce. I practically throw the door open. I see Kryece and Queen Stardust and usher them in. I bow quickly and take a quick glance at the lab and cringe. It's a mess. "Sorry for the mess, Your Highness. I wasn't expecting visitors today. Although I've had quite a few," I try to chuckle. In reality, I'm scared to death and more worried than...well, I don't know, but I'm really worried. "What do you need?" I ask Queen Stardust.


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

Muse:

Stardust quickly guides us down to the library, to find the Scroll keeper dead._ She and the Scroll keeper were close.._We all have a moment of silence to grieve before she decides that it's crucial that the kingdom should be warned. 
"Listen, there is a very dangerous force which has intruded on our kingdom. You are all in danger. If you hear a dark voice in your head, you must come to the kingdom immediately." 
There's a pause.
"And yes, this is a code red danger, this is not a drill. There has been a death." she finally finishes.
I glance around the kingdom and see fish closing their shutters and murmuring to each other worried.
_It has begun._


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

~~Sunflash~~

Will Flamesong's plan work? I can only hope so. As Stardust said about the vioce that we may hear. The Queen of Shadows. I am very afraid.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

~~Sunflash~~

I am so afraid I take a stroll outside the kingdom. In the distance I see two fish, male and female. "They must have been dumped" I think to myself. I swim up to them letting all my worries go.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Rubin, Kryce was the one that said "Cup of Light.". ;-)

~~ Kryce ~~
My fins shiver. "My mother is the Queen of Shadows... The Cup of Light is the only weapon to destroy her. But, there is a problem." My eyes set on the sandy floor. "The Cup is in the Mystic Caverns... The caverns in the east, where all the rogues lay in wait." My fins stiffen, _how can my mother do this? She was so kind when I was little._


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh. My bad. Just pretend Lissa never said that. 
--Lissa--
"My mother is the Queen of Shadows... The Cup of Light is the only weapon to destroy her. But, there is a problem," Kryce says, "the Cup is in the Mystic Caverns... The caverns in the east, where all the rogues lay in wait." Wait a second...Kryce is Naiad's son? Hmm...that might be useful for learning more about the Queen of Shadows. I banish my thoughts quickly. Kryce is more than a tool! He's actually really nice. I make a mental note to get to know Kryce better when we have time. I hide my feelings of sudden interest in him by saying, "I think Rocco has a few maps. Shall we go there and study them? Or is there anything else you need from me? I've been studying the Mystic Caverns when I have time. I know a way to avoid a few of the mirages."  I want to do as much as I can to help. _Kryce must feel embarrassed and confused about his mother. That's what I felt when Flamesong told me that our siblings are mad-gilled pirates, _I think. Oops. I didn't mean to say mad-gilled, the second biggest insult you can give a fish. It means the highest level of crazy. _Anyways, I really want to help get the Cup. And Kryce is very nice...Wait...why am I thinking about him again?!? Okay. I'm just gonna concentrate on the mission and defeating Naiad. Nothing else,_ I think. I can't be distracted. The stakes are too high for me to be distracted. For now.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Kryce ~~
"I think Rocco has a few maps. Shall we go there and study them? Or is there anything else you need from me? I've been studying the Mystic Caverns when I have time. I know a way to avoid a few of the mirages." Lissa speaks out. Her yellow fins shivering with anticipation. 

"Yes, I think we should go from a less obvious route. My mother has probably warned them already, they're savages. They fight and kill for their own please." I shake my head. "We'll need to get in stock for items. We should gather the fish from the ShadowMoon Clan war, they will know how to fight." _Speaking of fish, where's Breme? _I look around.

"Have you also seen a marble VT, with a patch on his head? His name's Breme."


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

--Lissa--
"Have you also seen a marble VT, with a patch on his head? His name's Breme," Kryce says, looking around. Sadness fills my eyes. "Kryce, Naiad has him. Flamesong tried to stop him, but apparently he made the Queen of Shadows promise she wouldn't hurt any of his friends." Quieter, I murmur, "I wonder how long that will last."


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Kryce ~~
"Kryce, Naiad has him. Flamesong tried to stop him, but apparently he made the Queen of Shadows promise she wouldn't hurt any of his friends." I frown. "I wonder how long that will last." Lissa whispers quietly.

I shake my head, laughing grimly. "Oh, Breme... He was always the one to keep everything at one piece." Even if I was laughing, my voice had a tone of sadness and despair. "My mother... She always keeps her word. If any deal didn't please her, she'll turn it down."

I shake my head, swimming towards the door and then looking back at the other fish. "We must go to Silverbeam, Stardust is with him. We need to think of a plan to save everyone who has been held as shadow slaves."


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

--Lissa--
"We must go to Silverbeam, Stardust is with him. We need to think of a plan to save everyone who has been held as shadow slaves," Kryce says. "I think Flamesong told me some idea about pretending she was a shadow slave and getting information so that we could be ready. I'm not so sure about the idea, though," I say. I don't want my sister to get in trouble.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

charislynne said:


> ~~Sunflash~~
> 
> I am so afraid I take a stroll outside the kingdom. In the distance I see two fish, male and female. "They must have been dumped" I think to myself. I swim up to them letting all my worries go.


Oh thank you! Finally. xD
Looking back I noticed another fish named Ophelia, should I change mine? :s

--Ophelia--
Another fish swims up to the two. Wolfgang flares.
"That's not very polite you know."
"Hello, my name is Sunflash, I take it you two are new here?"
"Yes! I'm Ophelia and this is my brother Wolfgang. He's blind if you couldn't tell!"
Wolfgang mutters something quietly. _Well, there's no avoiding it!_
Despite Wolfgang's general disapproval, Sunflash leads us back to the kingdom. Ophelia is shocked at the very thought of a fish city.
"Wow this must be such a wonderful place! And we can stay here?!"


==Wolfgang==
He senses a stranger approach and flares instinctively.
"That's not very nice," his sister complains.
_It's just like her to trust everyone and anyone. It will get her into trouble someday._
The other fish introduces herself as Sunflash. Ophelia introduces him and immediately states his disability.
"I'm blind, not mute," he mutters under his breath.
"You can come back to the kingdom with me, you'll be able to stay there," Sunflash announces. Ophelia immediately heads off. He dashes after to avoid losing sense of her.
"Why are you following her? You can't just trust everyone that swims by Ophelia!"
She keeps swimming without a reply. He sighs and gives in. When they arrive at the kingdom, his senses are overwhelmed again, and he inches closer to his sister.
"Wow this is such a wonderful place! And we can stay here?!" Ophelia asks.
_I'm not so sure about this..._


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Wait guys, has Flamesong left yet, and if not where is she? Manny has something to say...


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Flamesong is in the library with Manny and Silverbeam and the others.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> Flamesong is in the library with Manny and Silverbeam and the others.


Thanks!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Lol now I'm reloading this page every two seconds to see what Manny is going to say.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

~~~Manny~~~
Flamesong explains her plan to deceive the queen and pretend to join her army, then find out her secrets and feed them back to us. 
"Then I'm coming with you." I say.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> Lol now I'm reloading this page every two seconds to see what Manny is going to say.


Lol! It's probably not as exciting as you'd hoped. XD


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Saphira101 said:


> Lol! It's probably not as exciting as you'd hoped. XD


Oh, it is.

~~Flamesong~~
"I'm coming with you," Manny says. From the tone in his voice I know there's no arguing. I nod, my eyes glimmering with a bit of hope. Two spies is better than one. "I'll have to do my appearance spell on you, too," I say half to myself. It will take a bit more magic than I thought, but it will work. And I know I will be glad to have Manny by my side in those dark, evil catacombs.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Kryce ~~
"Come on, Lissa. To the library!" We both swim towards the library. I hear Flamesong's plan to the others as we enter. I make my voice loud and clear for everyone to hear my mother's weakness.

"We must find the Cup of Light."


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> Oh, it is.
> 
> ~~Flamesong~~
> "I'm coming with you," Manny says. From the tone in his voice I know there's no arguing. I nod, my eyes glimmering with a bit of hope. Two spies is better than one. "I'll have to do my appearance spell on you, too," I say half to myself. It will take a bit more magic than I thought, but it will work. And I know I will be glad to have Manny by my side in those dark, evil catacombs.


~~~Manny~~~
Flamesong nods, and says; "I'll have to do my appearence spell on you, too."
"That's fine." Flamesong touches me with her powers and my eyes turn green, and I grow fangs.
"So," I say. "When do we leave?"


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> ~~ Kryce ~~
> "Come on, Lissa. To the library!" We both swim towards the library. I hear Flamesong's plan to the others as we enter. I make my voice loud and clear for everyone to hear my mother's weakness.
> 
> "We must find the Cup of Light."


~~~Draco~~~
Kryce and Lissa swim into the library. Manny has decided to go with Flamesong, and they are talking to each other quietly. Flamesong has used her appearance spell on him, as well.

Kryce speaks up. "We must find the Cup of Light." I nod. For some reason this doesn't surprise me.
"I'll come with you to find the cup." I say. "I'm not just going to sit around and do nothing."


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Kryce ~~
I nod as a betta called Draco speaks up. I tilt my head. "Did you know Iris? That's Breme's sister... I think I heard you and Breme talk about her when I was training in the gym to be a knight." Draco's eyes narrow. I add, "Oh, and yes.. We need as many fish as we can possibly find. This will be a dangerous journey." I kneel in front of Silverbeam and Stardust. "If you allow, of course."


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
I touch Manny gently with my fin and he turns into a mirror image of a shadow-slave. Now we are both ready to go. I just can't stand to wait any longer. "Silverbeam, may we go now? We are running out of time," I say. Kryce and Draco must find the Cup, and Manny and I must uncover Naiad's secrets. Each journey hard and long. Running out of time before Naiad rules the seas. Time. Time is key.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> ~~ Kryce ~~
> I nod as a betta called Draco speaks up. I tilt my head. "Did you know Iris? That's Breme's sister... I think I heard you and Breme talk about her when I was training in the gym to be a knight." Draco's eyes narrow. I add, "Oh, and yes.. We need as many fish as we can possibly find. This will be a dangerous journey." I kneel in front of Silverbeam and Stardust. "If you allow, of course."


~~~Draco~~~
Kryce tilts his head. "Did you know Iris? That's Breme's sister... I think I heard you and Breme talk about her when I was training in the gym to be a knight." 
"Yeah." I say sadly. "Yeah, I did." 
"Oh, and yes...." He adds. "We need as many fish as we can possibly find. This will be a dangerous journey." He kneels in front of Silverbeam and Stardust. "If you allow, of course."


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

~~Sunflash~~

I lead the two fish to my new kingdom. The girl seems very eager. Maybe we can stick together. The boy seems like he won't trust me, he only is following me because of his sister, I suppose. "I figure you've been dumped. I was dumped last week so I know how you feel." That makes the girl even more eager. "Change of subject", I say,"There's a fish named the Queen of Shadows. She can appear anywhere." I figured I could let them in on just a little bit. "If you hear a dark voice in your head, try to fight it off! Fish who have been taken over by her have green icy eyes, but we have a plan. That's as much as I can tell you right now." The other fishes faces were stunned. Had I said too much? I didn't think so.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Kryce ~~
I shake my head. "No... Me and Draco can't do this alone. We need all the fish who were in the war to come. This is a problem that affects all of us. We need as many fish as we can find." I repeat.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Sterling~~~
I frown. " Ok, that's it!" I bark to the kitchens. " We have hungry customers, would you hurry up?!" i yell, then stomp to the back, to find the chef's kitchen abadoned. I curse under my breath. Ori walks up to me. " What happened?" " Chef bailed on the job, and I need another chef." I growl. " Hey, you!" I call to a random cook. He looks up, giving me a nervous look. " The resturant's yours." I say. " Really?" he says, beaming. " No. But I do need you to watch it," I say, then swim out the door. Ori quickly goes after me. " Where are you going?" he says. " To the king. He's supposed to make our lives better, he better have a good excuse for this one," I snarl. " I think he's a little too busy for things like that," he says patiently. " I. DON'T. CARE!" I scream. He sighs, then follows me. " Well, I better make sure you don't do anything stupid," he mutters.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

--Ophelia--
"I figure you've been dumped. I was dumped last week so I know how you feel," Sunflash says.
"Oh, I'm glad we aren't the only new ones here!" Ophelia chirps happily.
"Change of subject", Sunflash says, "There's a fish named the Queen of Shadows. She can appear anywhere. If you hear a dark voice in your head, try to fight it off! Fish who have been taken over by her have green icy eyes, but we have a plan. That's as much as I can tell you right now."
"Wh-wh-what?! That's horrible! I... I.. would like to help if I can!" Ophelia says, somewhat shaken.
"Ophelia you're a fool," Wolfgang comments, "you're just going to get yourself hurt."
"You know, you can't just push me around all the time! I can take care of myself!" She reconsidered her words. He couldn't get around this place alone after all. "I'm sorry. But if there's anything I can do I would like to, Sunflash."
Wolfgang nods in agreement.



==Wolfgang==
"Change of subject", Sunflash says, "There's a fish named the Queen of Shadows. She can appear anywhere. If you hear a dark voice in your head, try to fight it off! Fish who have been taken over by her have green icy eyes, but we have a plan. That's as much as I can tell you right now."
_Great. Just what we need, trouble._
Ophelia volunteers to help.
"Ophelia you're a fool," Wolfgang comments, "you're just going to get yourself hurt."
"You know, you can't just push me around all the time! I can take care of myself!" She pauses for a moment. "I'm sorry. But if there's anything I can do I would like to, Sunflash."
Wolfgang nods in agreement. _There's no arguing with her, is there? She'll drag us both to our graves._


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Breme ~~
Breme sits on a corner, with a java moss bed from the queen. He's in a dark, cold room. The queen no longer possessed him anymore, yet Breme still had the taste of fear in his mouth. _What will my friends do? Will they leave me? Will they try to rescue me? _Breme shivers in coldness, hatred and guilt flows into his mind. _Flamesong left you... Iris didn't die because of Silverbeam, she died because of you... Your father never wanted you... Your friends will leave you here like they did to me! 

_Breme vigorously shakes his head. "Make... Make it stop!" He clamps his fins to his body, to conserve warmth. The door opens. _Creak... _A darkish blue body appears. Her red eyes sparking with hatred, fear, and even sadness. Her ragged fins flowing with will and coldness. "I will make it stop Breme, if you choose to join." The queen snaps her pectoral fins. Next to her, a yellowish fish shows up. Her eyes full of love. "Join us, Breme." Her voice full of care. "Sunlight?" Breme stands up, and slowly hugs her. In a gust of current, she disappears. Breme growls; eyes open with dread and fear. He turns to the queen. "Where is she?" The queen shakes her head. "She is with me. Join or never see her again."

Breme lies down. Shrinking towards his cold bed. The queen leaves, closing the door shut. A voice rings in the water. _What to do? What to do? Friends or your precious love? Make one mistake and oops, the world starts to dull. _Breme shivers from the queen's mocking words.

_What am I supposed to do? Sunlight... Forgive me. I won't join the shadows._


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
Manny and I swim down the catacombs, our disguises intact. After a few minutes we find a lair. It's filled with hundreds of shadow-slaves. _ How?_, I think, _How long has she been doing this?_ I see a little prison cell and the queen walks out, the door closing behind her. The two of us try to blend in with the other slaves. We do. After Naiad has passed us, I quickly swim to the door. It's not closed yet. I dodge the closing door and get inside, pulling Manny in with me. He holds the door and stands guard while I look at the fish huddled in the corner. It's Breme! He turns his head, eyes full of fear. "Oh no, not you, too. Please no. Please no," he says. I dart closer and murmur, "We're still us. It's just a disguise. Don't worry." He still looks doubtful.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Breme ~~
A red betta and a blue on as well swim into the cell. "We're still us. It's just a disguise. Don't worry." They whisper. "Flamesong... Manny?" Breme's voice quivers with uncertainty. He shakes his head and looks at the walls. "No, this can't be you guys! You would've left me..." The VT's fins drop to the floor. _Is this really them? They can't be, surely?

_Breme stumbles to his fins to unwrap a leaf wrap which he brought for his most valued items. In there was a hardened orange scale, a ring for Sunlight for when he was about to propose to her, and a red jewel. Breme swiftly gives it to Flamesong. "What do you know about this?" _If this is the real her, she should know._


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
Breme opens a leaf wrap and hands me a red jewel. I'd know it anywhere. I smile. "What do you know about this?" Breme asks gruffly. "It's the jewel I gave to to you when we were in the cave, as a token of friendship," I reply. The cave. Again and again, I wish for when we were all on the journey. We didn't have the fate of thousands of fish in our fins. We did t have to go through twenty guards to talk to Silverbeam. We all worked together, as a team. Oh, I'd live those days a thousand times over if I could.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~Sterling~~~
Shoving the guards aside, I barge through the doors. Where is everyone? I can hear silent weeping, and everything seems... tense, dangerous. " You better have a good excuse for this, you-" Ori clamps a fin over my mouth. " Shut it," he hisses. He gives the guards a nervous look. " I'm very sorry about her, she um... never mind. The thing is, I actually need to talk too..." he stares at the guards sharp spear, now pointed at his throat. " You think you can just barge in here?!" he snarls. I glare at him. " Let him go or I'll tear you-" I'm interupted by someone swimming toward us, someone familiar.
~~~Ori~~~
I clamp a fin over Sterling's mouth. " Shut it," I hiss. Is she trying to get us thrown in the dungeons?! No... she's just being Sterling. I've known her for years, she will never change, will she? I look at the guards nervously.. " I'm very sorry about her, she um... never mind. The thing is, I actually need to talk too..." I gulp, staring at his spear, pressed against my throat. Sterling and him say something, but I'm barely paying attention. I just hope we can get out of this mess.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Breme ~~
"It's the jewel I gave to to you when we were in the cave, as a token of friendship," Flamesong smiles. Breme nods, grudgingly. _It's.. It's her. _Breme shakes his head, he then whispers.

"What are you guys doing here? The queen gave me her word she wouldn't dare do anything to you guys!" Breme's mouth falls to a frown.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

~~Sunflash~~

We arrive at the kingdom and I say, "I don't know if you can help. I don't even know if I can help... I know! I'll try to ask Stardust or Silverbeam about it. They rule here. I've never talked to them before, though. They haven't even met me. Stay here and wish me good luck"


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

~~Sunflash~~

I silently walk to the room to where Stardust is. "Excuse me. My name is Sunflash and I was wondering if I can do anything to help out. There is also a new fish who is wondering the same." I say.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Haven't posted for a while, sorry! My last post with that error about falling...:roll: sorry about that. Just pretend I was throwing a knife or something.
*Sunlight*
_The past few days have been a blur. The queen is even more powerful than before... now that she is free.. I have to get there before they do. They will get themselves killed if they try! I know Breme made her give her word but, she said nothing about her slaves._ I stumble into a rocky pyramid. _*Hello Sunny! How is it going?*_ I grit my teeth. _Fine thank you. Just peachy. Being possessed is the best thing that every happened to me._ Silence. _*Great! Remember, once you get The Cup of Light destroy it.*_ I nod. _*Oh and, watch out for the traps.*_ I groan. _Marvelous. Just marvelous._ I stare at the towering pyramid before me, and wonder how I will ever save them.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
"What are you guys doing here? The queen gave me her word she wouldn't dare do anything to you guys!" Breme frowns. "I know," I say, "Silverbeam and Stardust gave us permission to come here in our disguises and spy." My eyes glow with grim anticipation.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

is anybody going to keep going?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well where is Stardust? D:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Basta~~~
The queen sits in silence, with an unreadable expression. She lifts her head from her throne. " The cup of light," she spits with disgust. I raise an eyebrow. " I have never heard of such a relic, my queen," I say, giving her a careful look. " You don't need to know," she says angrily. I continue to look at her, not apologizing despite her scowl. " The stupid meddling FOOLS!" she screams, rage in her eyes. " They will end up like the scroll keeper, every single one of them!" She hesitates for a moment, as if there may be one she would have liked to spare. She looks at one of her shadow slaves, a bent, hollow, colorless skeleton of a fish. " You," The fish looks up, and I see they have no eyes. Just seemingly never ending pits of black darkness, sunken holes in their heads. She gestures towards the other slaves. " Make sure they are ready to defend," she snarls, then looks towards me. " Follow them. Find the flame colored one, the one with the patch on his head, the one with the deformed spine, among others," she says. " Don't communicate with them, just follow silently. When the time is right, I want you to kill," she says. I frown. I don't like waiting, I would much prefer to kill them right away, not sneak around like a little coward. " You _will_ do as I say, and remember... if you don't finish them off, I will do it instead, as well as you," she says, and I nod silently. " I understand. I will not fail," I say, with a look of bloodlust in my eyes. I'm sure there will be plenty to murder along the way. Yes... many victims await me...


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

*bump*


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

*bump*


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

~~ Breme ~~

"Well, I hope Silverbeam has a great idea, the darkness is creeping up on me already." Breme falls down into his moss nest. "You guys should leave, before the queen finds you. You don't know what she does to traitors." Breme's eyes narrowed. 

Breme gets his ring from the leaf wrap. He gives it to Sunlight. "If you see Sunlight, give this to her. Tell her... I'm sorry." Breme hears some fish swimming. "Go!" He pointed to the door.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Happyhobbit said:


> *bump*


We do have a no bumping rule. Please refrain from doing so in the future 

Thank you

Ao
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Oh, ok sorry.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
"Well, I hope Silverbeam has a great idea, the darkness is creeping up on me already. You guys should leave, before the queen finds you. You don't know what she does to traitors," Breme said. He rummages in his leaf sack and pulls out a ring with tears in his eyes. I see Manny's eyes narrow. Surely he can't doubt me? But then Breme gives it to me and says, "If you see Sunlight, give this to her. Tell her... I'm sorry." I see the utter sadness in Breme's eyes and whisper with more confidence than I feel, "Don't worry. I'll get you out of here. I'll find a way." _But what if I can't?_ I think in despair. As if in echo to my thoughts, I hear fish coming down the hall and a familiar voice in my head says, _*Oh, don't worry. You won't.*_ "Manny, we have to go," I say, gritting my teeth. I turn to Breme and say, "Don't worry. I'll report to Silverbeam and we'll come back and help you." _Oh, I hope this works,_ I think.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

--Lissa--
I pace back and forth. Will any of this ever work out? So many things could go wrong. I sneak a glance around and pull a picture out of my leaf-wrap. I stare at it with sadness. In the picture Cass, my former best friend, and I are laughing and smiling in the town square. I wish things were like that again. But ever since Cass left me for Naiad, we haven't spoken. And that is the way it will remain, until she sees the light.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> ~~Flamesong~~
> "Well, I hope Silverbeam has a great idea, the darkness is creeping up on me already. You guys should leave, before the queen finds you. You don't know what she does to traitors," Breme said. He rummages in his leaf sack and pulls out a ring with tears in his eyes. I see Manny's eyes narrow. Surely he can't doubt me? But then Breme gives it to me and says, "If you see Sunlight, give this to her. Tell her... I'm sorry." I see the utter sadness in Breme's eyes and whisper with more confidence than I feel, "Don't worry. I'll get you out of here. I'll find a way." _But what if I can't?_ I think in despair. As if in echo to my thoughts, I hear fish coming down the hall and a familiar voice in my head says, _*Oh, don't worry. You won't.*_ "Manny, we have to go," I say, gritting my teeth. I turn to Breme and say, "Don't worry. I'll report to Silverbeam and we'll come back and help you." _Oh, I hope this works,_ I think.



~~~Manny~~~
"Manny, we have to go," Flamesong says. I nod, and we swim out.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

~~Flamesong~~
Manny nods. Like two twin shadows, we creep out of the room. As soon as we get to the entrance to catacombs, Manny and I swim faster than lightning strikes. We finally reach the exit after many miles, it seems. We swim to the library where everybody is anxiously talking. But as Manny and I swim up, they stop and look at our haunted expressions. I speak first. "They have many more fish than we expected," I say, "this must have been going in for a long while. Breme is still alive, but locked in a room until he gives in. I believe we need to rescue him. We can't risk having anymore fish taken in, especially one with that much knowledge of the kingdom." I look around at the familiar faces and one stands out in particular. "Sunlight, can you come with me for a second?" I say. She nods and we swim into a nearby hallway. "Breme asked me to give this to you," I say, handing her the ring. Sunlight's eyes widen and tears slip out. "Don't worry. I'm sure Silverbeam is planning his rescue right now," I comfort her. We swim back to the library.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

--Lissa--
I see Manny and Flamesong enter. The others are talking, but stop as they come in. Flamesong gives us the news and the forbidden image of a shimmering sky blue crowntail flashes through my mind. It's Cass. I look around. Flamesong is just coming back with Sunlight. I quietly pipe up, "Did you happen to see a sky blue crowntail there?" Flamesong and Manny nod. "She's a commander. I saw her," Manny reports. I hang my head. That's it then. No more hope of turning Cass to the light. No more thinking that if I can just find her, she'll remember. A tear slips out.


Okay, now Cass will officially be a rp character!

Name: Cass
Age (human years): 1
Breed (Species): Splendens
Gender: Female
Tail Type: Crowntail
Color: Sky-blue with purple bits on her fins
Personality: secretive, smart, convincing
Back Story or any other Notable things: used to be Lissa's best friend until deciding to turn to the dark side


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry I haven't been online lately! I've been incredibly busy. Please feel free to continue the roleplay in my absence, and RP my charterers from your character's points of view. :3


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I think this roleplay is dying. I'm the only really active poster. :-(


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

yeah...


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Man, I'm am so busy guys. Sorry I haven't posted in so long!

~~~Oscar~~~
As Mika continues to swim with a really adorable, determind expression on her face, I ponder my thoughts. _I really like her... now's the time! I'll tell her how I feel, and she'll say she feels the same, and we can be just like Muse and-_ " Oscar? OSCAR!" Mika yells. I snap out of my daze. " Wha... huh?" I say. " We're almost to the castle. I hate to ask, my friend, but do you have some spare change so we can get a cab for the rest of the way? I don't really have any... employment... yet." she says. I nod, and toss her a few coins. 
~~~Ori~~~~
Sterling continues to rage, and I hiss. " Shut _up!_" I say, losing my temper. " What if someone were to-" I stop in midsentence, staring at the majestic silver crowntail looking at us with a confused expression. Prince Silverbeam. Unlike the others, he never quite became friend status for me, nor did the black crowntail... Basta. I shudder at the name. I never trusted him, and I never will. " My prince... I'm sorry... " I say nervously, unsure of what to say.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I guess it doesn't hurt to try and bring this back...

~~~Manny~~~
There is a long silence. A tear slides down Lissa's cheek. Draco speaks up at last.
"Well? We're going to find the cup of light, aren't we? There's no time to waste. The quicker we find it, the less the kingdom will have to suffer. We've had enough of that already."


----------

